#ubuntu-discuss 2012-09-03
<TechnodicT_> Hello
<zykotick9> U.S.C. has become "the store" (from #ubuntu moments ago), how sad :(..
<IdleOne> last time I looked at USC it looked more like a store than a software repository
<IdleOne> unless I'm mistaken the paid apps are 'up front"
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-09-04
<shadeslayer> jussi: didn't know about this channel :P
<jussi> :)
<jussi> shadeslayer: its nce to have so as the support channels dont get clogged
<shadeslayer> :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-09-08
<luyang> hello there ubuntu people
<luyang> I've moved to Ubuntu today
<luyang> form Windows 7
<luyang> is there a way to see all running programs?
<luyang> like in a task bar
<AlanBell> luyang: well they are indicated in the launcher on the left
<AlanBell> with the little triangles, but that also includes stuff that is pinned there and not currently running
<AlanBell> you can press super+w to zoom out all the windows
<luyang> I have a question mark on my Eclipse icon
<luyang> it's not eclipse icon but a "broken" question mark icon
<luyang> so I know a lot about the common unix command line tools
<luyang> what else should I read to learn about the advantages with Ubuntu compared to Windows?
<luyang> so my eclipse seems broken
<luyang> I wanna kill it
<luyang> pkill -9 killed something but not the eclipse weird stuff
<AlanBell> hmm, not sure
<AlanBell> these might be better questions for the main #ubuntu support channel
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-09-03
<kingjames> any idea when the new GNOME core apps will be available as default in Ubuntu?
<hrnz> GNOME core apps?
<hrnz> gnome shell?
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-09-04
 * badpie discusses Ubuntu
 * badpie impresses young and old alike with his vast knowledge of Ubuntu and Ubuntu accessories.
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-09-06
<rickyc> could someone tell me if Canonical is developing "Core Apps" for the Desktop similar to the way they are doing with the Phone?
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-09-07
<venus_> hello how to use audio line in blue for audio out green as it is broken
<venus_> in unbuntu
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-09-01
<hrnz> no
<Lazza> hrnz: was that "no" directed to my question? could you suggest the right chan?
<hrnz> yes. no.
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-09-02
<DJones> Lazza: Probably ubuntu-devel would be the best place to query that
<hrnz> this is most definitely the worst place to discuss anything. because nobody is here apart from a bunch of idlers
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-09-03
<Lazza> DJones, hrnz, thank you for your suggestions
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-09-04
<jay> werd up yo
<hrnz> ok
<padolph> hello
<hrnz> helol
<hrnz> hello*
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-09-05
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-09-06
 * anomaly12 says hello
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-08-31
<TJ_on_Wily> Not impressed with systemd - it replace cryptsetup scripts but refuses to use the crypttab keyscript= parameter - meaning any volume requiring unlocking via  script and usually some key-file device, is now broken
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> you had me check the clock then
<daftykins> "surely it's not that bad!"
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: im very early thats why
<TJ_on_Wily> Yikes! it's late
<lotuspsychje> 3h46 here
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> TJ_on_Wily: i hope you fed the dogs!
<daftykins> else they'll be the ones getting Wily ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje hides the meat
 * TJ_on_Wily rolls eyes
<TJ_on_Wily> I wonder who actually came up with the release codename that didn't know it is spelt "Wiley"
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !wily
<ubot5> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> i hope they choose more wisely on LTS
<lotuspsychje> a more stable codename :p
<TJ_on_Wily> Let's hope  16.04 LTS is a improved over all the regressions in 15.10
<daftykins> X will be quite funky indeed
<TJ_on_Wily> I'm quite annoyed right now; systemd-cryptsetup broke keyscripts since 2011, someone eventually proposed patches to fix it, Poettering refused them and wants a massive generic framework building.
<TJ_on_Wily> We need a rule, enforced by firing squad, that if you replace existing functionality with something new, to be accepted into a distro it *must* implement all existing functionality first
<TJ_on_Wily> I've hit similar serious regressions in Bluetooth Bluez 5.3 ... it can't pair devices using PIN codes, it can't do headset profiles (functionality ripped out that was in Bluez 4.x)
<lotuspsychje> !info bluez willy
<ubot5> 'willy' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<lotuspsychje> !info bluez
<TJ_on_Wily> LOL
<ubot5> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 4.101-0ubuntu25 (vivid), package size 625 kB, installed size 2647 kB
<TJ_on_Wily> !info bluez wily
<ubot5> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 4.101-0ubuntu25 (wily), package size 625 kB, installed size 2647 kB
<TJ_on_Wily> That's wrong!
<TJ_on_Wily> apt-cache policy bluez ==> bluez:  Installed: 5.33-0ubuntu4
<lotuspsychje> weird
<TJ_on_Wily> the bot's mostly useless these days
<OerHeks> werewolf
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: morning :p
<OerHeks> 4 am
<lotuspsychje> or still awake?
<OerHeks> 3 dogs on the couch with one eye open
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames#A16.04
<lotuspsychje> just tested out pypar2 and nice lil tool :p
<lotuspsychje> !info pypar2
<ubot5> pypar2 (source: pypar2): graphical frontend for the par2 utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-7 (vivid), package size 37 kB, installed size 288 kB
<TJ_on_Wily> Do you ever wonder how it is so many clients join #ubuntu but only about 1% speak?
<daftykins> yeah :S
<daftykins> champion idlers
<pauljw> judging by what that 1% say, it's best that the rest keep quiet...
<pauljw> myself, i learn alot by listening
<daftykins> yeah i picked up a fair chunk, hell i don't even use desktop ubuntu and yet solve peoples graphics issues
<TJ_on_Wily> But do those silent clients actually have users looking at the channel?
<daftykins> maybe they're all Microsoft employees ;)
<pauljw> that's a good question TJ_on_Wily
<pauljw> :)
<pauljw> i admire you guys, you do a great job and have waaaay more patience than i do
<TJ_on_Wily> hope Ops are watching "~root@ec2-54-152-74-3.compute-1.amazonaws.com"
<lordievader> Good morning.
<daftykins> o/
<lotuspsychje> TJ_on_Wily: good day sir
<TJ_on_Wily> g'afternoon
<lotuspsychje_> grrr hexchat lags
<lotuspsychje_> !nvidia
<ubot5> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lotuspsychje_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<lotuspsychje_> !binary
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/lxle-14-04-3-linux-distro-is-now-based-on-lubuntu-14-04-3-lts-screenshot-tour-490492.shtml
 * daftykins climbs off Bashing-om's toes
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> so far for the serious quality ubuntu discussions...
<lotuspsychje> daftykins joined tha house :p
 * OerHeks bites daftykins bicycle tyres
<lotuspsychje> haha
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Don;t hurt a bit for you to stand on my toes, sometimes I need all the help I can get .
<daftykins> :) nah you're doing just fine!
<daftykins> OerHeks: hey i need those for my trip this coming weekend :D
<daftykins> you lot will have to put up with me being gone for a week or so :P
<OerHeks> Yes, we all are going offline because of you.
<lotuspsychje> boycot irc!
<daftykins> lol
<OerHeks> even when Ubuntu wants to pay us per Q, we won't ..
<daftykins> i think if we did i'd be deducted every time i'm grumpy and so earn nothing ;)
<lotuspsychje> if you have nothing, you cant loose nothing
<OerHeks> maybe, or it is JanC's fault.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> lets blame it all on him
<daftykins> sounds like a plan
<daftykins> last one in, first out ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> then wileee, then Bashing-om ... then you, lotuspsychje ;-D
<lotuspsychje> you cant beat me with a stick im staying!
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: you scared JanC_ away
<daftykins> d'aww
<daftykins> or perhaps the hatred of a thousand help seekers vanquished him/her
<lotuspsychje> who needs a kick :p
 * lotuspsychje slaps JanC with a ping timeout
<daftykins> #ubuntu-ops-bullying gets started
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Help ! As " lspci' does not tell us the Nvidia chip set ( ralph4100_ ), what other means is there to make sure of what driver should be installed ? Faster than reading th log file .
<TJ-> "lspci -nn" gives the PCI Vendor:Product ID the driver matches to
<daftykins> Bashing-om: oh yeah didn't spot the output didn't even know the name for it - i guess we were lucky this guy knew what he had
<daftykins> not used to lspci being so vague, i wonder if that's a hint at being an older kernel for the card
<Bashing-om> daftykins: I was real perturbed not to get the info I expected, and began scrambling to find an alternate . I have to assume the GEforce 750TI - sure would be nice to have confirmation. Assuming has bit me bad more than once.
<lotuspsychje> does that 750ti not need that edgers ppa?
<daftykins> not for a while no
<daftykins> trusty has 346 now
<lotuspsychje> ah cool
<daftykins> well the 750 Ti is maxwell version 1 as well as the Titan X, so it's a similar generation
<lotuspsychje> ive seen the nvidia binary page has improved for ubuntu
<daftykins> i think they're both maxwell 1 anyway, definitely both maxwell
<lotuspsychje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<daftykins> lol at the wording on there
<daftykins> Bashing-om: mmm i never caught which ubuntu that user was on
<lordievader> Did the Fgrlx driver under 4.x kernels break in Ubuntu land? Does anyone know?
<daftykins> hrmm does anything even use a 4.x yet? or is that just with mainlines?
<lordievader> For background: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=548118
<ubot5> bugs.gentoo.org bug 548118 in Unspecified "x11-drivers/ati-drivers-15.1 fails to build with kernel 4.0.0 - kcl_str.o failed" [Normal,Confirmed]
<lordievader> There seems to be some licensing issue.
<lordievader> Wily uses 4.1.
<lotuspsychje> nite nite all
<daftykins> i'm sure they'll sort themselves out after release
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: o/
<daftykins> aww lotus is out of date! trusty .2 :)
<TJ-> Bashing-om, Is that for ralph4100's device (10de:17c2) ?
<TJ-> Usually the pciids file will tell you, as in: grep "[[:space:]]17c2" /usr/share/misc/pci.ids ===>     17c2  GM200 [GeForce GTX TITAN X]
<daftykins> mmm, GM confirms M for Maxwell
<daftykins> whilst you'd get GK for the prior generation, Kepler
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Afirmed. And yeah I do have to learn to read the PCI id .. Researchimg now from your advise.
<daftykins> hmm handy file that one indeed!
<TJ-> That's what lspci uses
<daftykins> oic
<TJ-> You can update even older systems with the latest entries with "sudo update-pciids"
<daftykins> so since that users pastebin didn't show it, it must've been an outdated file
<daftykins> ah neat :D
<TJ-> Yes, older kernel/pciutils releases and newer hardware need that updating (its just a download)
<daftykins> this capitanooo is a handful already
<guntbert> daftykins: +1
<Bashing-om> TJ-: daftykins  !! As I live and learn . seems that Ralph's card would be real happy with 355 version driver . - http://www.geforce.com/drivers . To match the GPU/driver .
<daftykins> Bashing-om: yep, 346 should be ok too? hmm actually the Titan X is the second one isn't it, must be Maxwell 2
<daftykins> Titan, Titan X, think there's a Titan Z too
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Yeah the 346 "should" work . Nvidia do suggest the 355 version .
<daftykins> mmm just usual 'stick to the latest' though i guess
<daftykins> well, that guy never came back :D
<Bashing-om> daftykins: When YOU are good he is good .
<daftykins> go team!
<Bashing-om> daftykins: "The latest" I often think of as "testing" see if it works or breaks !
<daftykins> indeed :)
<daftykins> dear customer, please test this for us
<Bashing-om> exactly :) . Back in the day I used customers many times to troubleshoot a networking issue . Made my job so much easier, and they may not even know the difference.
<daftykins> TJ-: 8 and 10 (Windows) can grab everything required from windows update now, so a default install is impressively functional out of the box :)
<TJ-> Yes, but those drivers still have to be provided by the chipset manufacturers, they aren't written by Microsoft - MS are just distributing the WHQL apprpved drivers to make finding them easier/safer now
<TJ-> The Ms drivers are generic ones for things like AHCI, USB functions and the common x86 hardware. MS don't write wifi chipset drivers for example
<daftykins> yip, but it does mean the old model of needing to find and install everything isn't accurate
<TJ-> It is. Try installing Windows offline from a DVD and getting the drivers installed without networking ... if the networking drivers are needed to make the connection you're screwed
<daftykins> it's not far off how ubuntu is for most folk :)
<daftykins> but given the hardware support in the newer releases is better, it's less likely you'll have non working connectivity out of the box
<TJ-> Yeah, caused by companies like Broadcom not allowing redistribution of their firmware.
<daftykins> what's Realtek's excuse? same deal?
<TJ-> Realtek are like Broadcom but in another respect; they refuse to provide the technical documentation required to write a comprehensive driver for many chipsets, meaning what we do get is re-implemented from their out-of-tree driver releases, and by reverse-engineering the Windows drivers
<daftykins> ah so they're distributed but just work really badly
<TJ-> I've always thought it seems like these companies really don't want to sell anything. Take the RasPi example with Broadcom. Originally they kept the bootloader code proprietary since its in the GPU code, but after the RasPi did so well they finally relented and opened up the code for that, even though the chipset is a really old one anyhow
<TJ-> I usually picture the realtek drivers as written by press-ganged goblins in caves given about a week per driver :)
<daftykins> XD
 * TJ- wonders if EriC^^ brought him a much-needed coffee :)
 * EriC^^ gives TJ- a coffee
 * TJ- slurps noisily
<EriC^^> :)
<daftykins> ooh that's a good plan
<daftykins> i may go throw one on, but that might burn so i'll prepare it instead
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-01
<daftykins> wow, never been asked what time was before
<EriC^^> what a pun
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> hi EriC^^ :p
<EriC^^> hi lotuspsychje
<daftykins> criminals in our midst!
<daftykins> D:
<lotuspsychje> hi daftykins :p
<daftykins> allo
<lotuspsychje> nihao cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> howdy y'all.  So: how large is your /ignore list?  I'm at 19
<lotuspsychje> loool
<lotuspsychje> 0 here i have ops for n00bs n trollz
<cfhowlett> just comparing if I'm truly the impaitent, offensive @**hat I was recently described as.
<OerHeks> yeah, lets merge the troll ip's
<lotuspsychje> morning OerHeks
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> do we have a flash alternative yet on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> or should we use chromium/chrome until new solution?
<daftykins> yep pepperflash is it i think
<OerHeks> there seems to be a pipelight multi ppa https://launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/ubuntu/stable with newer wine also
<daftykins> i heard of wrappers to use pepper with firefox, but not much point
<lotuspsychje> doenst pepper get hacked also?
<lotuspsychje> ive tested chromium from terminal many times
<lotuspsychje> and after some browsing youl see sandboxed warnings
<daftykins> gets updated pretty quickly by Google
<daftykins> fixed before adobe fix it :>
<daftykins> though i still don't go for chrome as a browser personally
<lotuspsychje> yeah ive got more trust on them then adobe for sure
<lotuspsychje> mornin lordievader
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: so FF with much care then?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<daftykins> just put flash onto 'always ask' before running lotuspsychje :)
<daftykins> that should sort you out
<daftykins> then you have to click items to run them
<lotuspsychje> but when their malicious, most users will click them anyway
<lotuspsychje> its not for me, but for all the ppl i install ubuntu for
<lotuspsychje> i always install ubuntu-restricted-extras and if one day flash fails..
<daftykins> ah
<lotuspsychje> just wondering for a good solution then
<daftykins> i wouldn't allow the standard flash 11, so old
<daftykins> it's a bit of a mess on Linux really right now :)
<lotuspsychje> and a bigger mess on windows too
<lotuspsychje> youtube should be better block flash and convert to html5 right away
<lotuspsychje> to make users used to it
<daftykins> no it's not worse on Windows
<daftykins> i can continue using flash with firefox happily :P
<daftykins> none of the drama that's gone on in Ubuntu land :)
<lotuspsychje> i dont trust adobe, even if its up to date
<daftykins> always comes up as HTML5 for me these days
<lotuspsychje> you never know there are 0day xploits for flash
<lordievader> There can be 0days for any piece of software...
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: true
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: but feels safer on ubuntu then windows for me
<lordievader> Living in fear ain't useful.
<lotuspsychje> im healthy paranoia
<daftykins> ;]
<daftykins> it's not safer at all if you're using the ol' v11 on firefox
<lotuspsychje> in our country, mass ppl get phoned by 'microsoft' these days in english to ask them if they need help
<daftykins> yeah i keep hearing the same
<lotuspsychje> with a weird phone number
<daftykins> not any locals yet, but folk in England
<lotuspsychje> my father almost stepped into it lol
<daftykins> doh!
<lotuspsychje> i had to tell him, ive installed ubuntu on his pc years ago :p
<daftykins> a friends gf at University called me up once and said she'd gotten taken over by some call
<lordievader> Yayy, the ext3 driver will be removed :D
<daftykins> the machine was Vista back when SP2 was out, but hers was still vanilla
<daftykins> lordievader: in wily?
<daftykins> or just in the kernel in general?
<lotuspsychje> thats how those gangs get information social engeneering
<lordievader> In 4.3: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=EXT3-File-System-Drop-4.3
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx phoronix is also nice linux news source tnx lordievader
<lordievader> Ext2,3 drivers have been obsolete for a while. The ext4 driver provides backwards compatability.
<daftykins> 28,000 lines bye bye, nice
<daftykins> yeah i think everyone in this channel knows that ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/8/31/474
<daftykins> looks like Linus isn't keen ;)
<lotuspsychje> oh-oh :p
<lordievader> Hehe, people... http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34106482#sa-ns_mchannel=rss&ns_source=PublicRSS20-sa
<daftykins> i told OerHeks not to sign up but he insisted!
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
 * daftykins whistles
<lotuspsychje> he prolly got 5 affairs already
<OerHeks> yeah, all mint users
<daftykins> :O
<lotuspsychje> hmmm maybe thats why im so paranoia oO
<daftykins> scandal!
<lordievader> O.o
 * lotuspsychje quicly removes scandal pics from Icloud
<lotuspsychje> http://giphy.com/gifs/l41m1wh0lQN8ZbNTO
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> A huge congratulations to @veltunas for the #UbuntuGoesSciFi competition. You can enjoy the winning GIF entry here:
<daftykins> poor Bones :(
<lotuspsychje> isnt stoPPed with 2 p's lol?
<daftykins> sure is
<lotuspsychje> my phone stoped working :p
<lotuspsychje> hmmm alot of ubuntu official wiki's get updated lately
<lotuspsychje> thats nice!
<lotuspsychje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<lotuspsychje> custommed 5 days ago
<lotuspsychje> would be interesting to find only the updated ones
<daftykins> any of you folks run digitalocean VPSs?
<lordievader> Nope.
<lordievader> Their documentation is quite nice though.
<daftykins> indeed!
<daftykins> just funny getting a hash sum mismatch on their own PPAs just now
<daftykins> hehe, i've got to ride my high end bike to the shop to get some brake pads, new seat post and maybe get a brake bled (hydraulic)
<daftykins> it's gonna be such a ridiculous slog even along the flat from home here, since i've got my downhill tires on already
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> hrmm this guy asking about DVD mounting, does blkid look at optical drives too?
<EriC^^> i dont think so
<EriC^^> lsblk should show it
<daftykins> ah that's the one i've seen you guys use :) thanks!
<daftykins> does it require sudo?
<lordievader> Thought not.
<EriC^^> np
<daftykins> that guy PM'd me the whole output :(
<daftykins> anyone recall off hand which kernel raring used? (13.04)
<daftykins> maybe ubottu has it
<daftykins> !info linux-generic raring
<ubot5> 'raring' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<daftykins> our survey says no
<lordievader> I guess it is mentioned in the release notes.
<daftykins> sure is :> my guess of 3.8 was right \o/
<daftykins> i've gotta clock out, if joyce seeks me out - they've got sleep resume issues, i was suggesting moving their trusty install to the vivid HWE from the utopic HWE but got into package hell
<EriC^^> ok
<daftykins> laters :)
<EriC^^> later :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-02
<TJ-> All the developer channels seem dead this evening
<Bashing-om> Maybe, but you are here so we are alive. Where these is life there is hope .
<TJ-> I need a highly technical systemd question answering; no response even in #systemd
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Yeah, I did note. My systemd skills reek ! I have a long way to go, and the road is going to have a lot of ruts .
<TJ-> Yeah, same here. I know where the generator files are but I cannot figure out at what point they were created based on hot-plug of the storage long after boot.
<wileee> init: at-spi2-registryd respawning too fast, stopped   in .xsession-errors no idea what that means, mildly relevant
<TJ-> Assistive Technology Service Provider Interface
<TJ-> that used to be a pretty common issue
<wileee> yeah, no issue actually I can see
<TJ-> It used to happen with Gnome 2 a lot. I seem to recall it was a by-product of multilib arch stuff, where a 32-bit app was running on 64-bit and the 32-bit at-spi wasn't being linked correctly
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Teaching children to walk .
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> heh, remember that guy that had over 50 ubuntu boot entries ;D
<OerHeks> i have seen one with 30 ppa's ..
<OerHeks> and working fine, as far i could tell :-D
<daftykins> X|
<daftykins> hmm apparently you can say "yes" in response to a choice
<lordievader> daftykins: Ofcourse: a or b, yes.
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-03
<lotuspsychje> nice walls: https://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-fcs-1510/pool/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^ :p
<lotuspsychje> how are you?
<EriC^^> good thx, you?
<lotuspsychje> great tnx
<lotuspsychje> !info scala
<ubot5> scala (source: scala): Scala programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.2+dfsg-2 (vivid), package size 11168 kB, installed size 12958 kB
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/pinguy-os-14-04-3-mini-replaces-adobe-flash-with-pepper-flash-in-firefox-490746.shtml
<lotuspsychje> hmm interesting pepperflash in firefox
<daftykins> 10 minutes and counting now, getting a user to pastebin ls -al ~/
<OerHeks> :-)
<wileee> nothing like encryption to mess your day up
<daftykins> windows encryption by the sounds too :D
<daftykins> but a college told him to install 14.10 within the last week? madness
<wileee> yeah, mixing the two is fine, if you know what you're doing, not sure the user has even basic skills
<daftykins> lol just want ONE pastebin from that user and it's been ages now
<daftykins> how is that guy getting / when pastebin'ing ~
<daftykins> i swear i'm getting trolled
<OerHeks> yes you are.
<daftykins> tgm4883: guest is a leet hacker ;)
<tgm4883> daftykins: is this legit ubuntu?
<tgm4883> or something else
<EriC^^> i think on old boxes if there isn't a /root ~ is just / for root
<daftykins> i guess i don't know for sure, i just tried to get a pastebin of ~ both via ~/ and /home/username and never succeeded in over 30 mins
<daftykins> i tried to suggest tab complete, then got told we were trying to paste a blank document
<daftykins> so /home/username doesn't exist for that guys expected username
<daftykins> after that i asked for what "ls /home" showed - and apparently "root root" was what was there
<daftykins> so unless this guy installed and chose 'root' as the username - but surely you can't even do that? :D
<EriC^^> he's forgotten his password?
<OerHeks> i wonder how many users are now running on that machine..
<daftykins> tgm4883 + EriC^^ - is there a 'list users' command that would work from the guest terminal session o0
<daftykins> or we could persist with asking for a "ls /home" to be pastebin'd again
<daftykins> i really don't think a valid user exists, or it has no /home if so
<EriC^^> oh yeah, guest can't see /home btw
<EriC^^> it's pretty locked down :>
<EriC^^> i think apparmor takes care of a bunch of those stuff
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> well i had been having him use TTY1 so somehow he's logging in with a user+pass
<daftykins> just a /home/username doesn't seem to exist
<EriC^^> oh
<daftykins> "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit" gave me the contents of / O_O
<daftykins> assuming that user isn't doing something dumb
<tgm4883> daftykins: well you could cat /etc/passwd
<tgm4883> maybe as the guest account, IDK
<EriC^^> i think he has deleted his home dir
<daftykins> XD
<tgm4883> in any case, lets see if he can create a regular user and login graphically with it
<EriC^^> or changed it in /etc/passwd less likely though
<tgm4883> then he can SU with that user
<daftykins> sounds like a plan
<daftykins> sounded like every time he went to TTY1, the guest session would close and IRC would be lost
<daftykins> seems like a drawback to guest sessions
<tgm4883> admin access is jus the sudo group right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<tgm4883> and to think, I was going to go eat lunch earlier
<EriC^^> which account did he use in tty anyways? isn't that the admin account?
<daftykins> tgm4883: sorry for ruining your lunch :>
<tgm4883> So that is why he can't login graphically
<tgm4883> no home
<EriC^^> what's with the new marlboro packs? they erased the marlboro logo so it's almost white, new type of marketing type?
<daftykins> i was told it was the silly leet one, but was never told for sure
<EriC^^> found a pic online http://www.talkingretail.com/products-news/tobacco/philip-morris-reveals-new-look-marlboro/
<EriC^^> it's kind of bold of them from a marketing point of view
<EriC^^> "let's almost erase the logo"
<EriC^^> nah it's the same one just with a new look
<EriC^^> i smoke soft packs though, we dont have the other packs new look here yet, afaik
<daftykins> heh, perhaps they want to become: ^
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> i think if they make a new cig called #smoking
<EriC^^> it would sell like crazy
<EriC^^> pretty soon we'll be calling our kids #steve and saying stuff like i want to buy a #newcar please
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> all that social notworking stuff, ugh
<daftykins> aaaand it's holiday time!
<daftykins> not leaving yet, but from #ubuntu i am 8D
<OerHeks> have fun man
<daftykins> ty! need to pack tomorrow then i'll be off for the afternoon
<daftykins> by the afternoon, rather
<daftykins> then it's mountain biking ho \o/
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vw7onggkm9awyf2/IMG_20150903_130335.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> ready to go 8)
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-04
<lotuspsychje> good (early) morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<Bashing-om> lordievader: It is, it is // A bit slow .. but next second, who knows ?
<lordievader> Is it?
<Bashing-om> lordievader: Well, you will have to tell me later if it is, as I am close to closing out for this session .
<lordievader> ;)
<Bashing-om> I be down for the count.
<lotuspsychje> good evening guys
<lotuspsychje> someone on 15.04 or 15.10 can confirm if startup items list is fully showing on systemd?
<lotuspsychje> or does it hide items to enable/disable like in trusty?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: good evening
<Astronautr> Hey
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-05
<Astronautr> hello
<Bashing-om> Astronautr: Speak .
<ObrienDave> waves
<ObrienDave> woof
<Astronautr> hey guys, what do you think about cannonical plans about migration on mir server?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ObrienDave> waves
<lotuspsychje> hey ObrienDave
<lotuspsychje> bout to go to the market
<ObrienDave> ahh, midnight here. having a few beers :)
<lotuspsychje> cheers!
<ObrienDave> \o/
<lotuspsychje> laterz ObrienDave  :p
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<pauljw> hi
<lotuspsychje> hi pauljw
<lotuspsychje> someone on 15.04 or 15.10 can confirm if startup items list is fully showing on systemd?
<lotuspsychje> or does it hide items like on trusty?
<TJ-> what is 'startup items list' ?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: http://i.stack.imgur.com/10ozn.png
<TJ-> Sorry, I don't use Gnome/Unity
<lotuspsychje> ok np
<TJ-> That's the user session processes?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: what you using to enable/disable systemd processes?
<TJ-> systemctl
<lotuspsychje> !info systemctl
<ubot5> Package systemctl does not exist in vivid
<TJ-> It's the service control interface for systemd init
<lotuspsychje> kk
<TJ-> e.g. 'systemctl --user status' or 'sudo systemctl status'
<lotuspsychje> im still on trusty, was wondering if it got easier
<lotuspsychje> to manage unwanted services
<TJ-> It's easier thn upstart so far at least
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<TJ-> 'systemctl disable <service> && systemctl stop <service>'
<TJ-> Here's an example of 'sudo systemctl status' ... very comprehensive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12282503/
<lotuspsychje> know any GUI for systemctl
<lotuspsychje> looks bit like pstree
<TJ-> contradiction in terms :) command-line is far easier/more powerful/flexible
<lotuspsychje> yeah i know but ill work with regular users in the future soon :p
<EriC^^> TJ-: does any vm support efi properly? i tried vbox with efi enabled but it won't boot for some reason and drops me to a uefi shell, i want to test something and don't want to bork my system during the process
<Bashing-om> TJ-: ^^ .. IRT ztane ; Could we not do something like ' sudo fsck -b 32768 /dev/sdb5 ' to replace the superblock ?
<EriC^^> hmm it wasn't in the efibootmgr list, i chrooted and grub-install'd and now it's there, now to reboot and see if it will boot it
<EriC^^> nope
<EriC^^> i think it doesn't like shimx64.efi i tried to chainload it without luck but grubx64.efi boots fine
<EriC^^> will switch those in the efibootmgr if it is sticking
<EriC^^> seems to reset the efibootmgr on reboot, there's a hard drive ACPI though, anyways it's fine
<EriC^^> j #linux
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-09-06
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> Ending my shift. See all yall later, as in later .
<lordievader> Good morning.
<TJ-> What the hell is going on in #ubuntu; Drone just +q'ed me
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-will-not-abandon-deb-packaging-in-favor-of-snappy-says-mark-shuttleworth-491023.shtml
<popey> surprised that's even news
<popey> we keep saying it
<lotuspsychje> popey: yeah there was 1 article on softpedia few ago that mention .debs would dissapear, guess thats frighten everyone out
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-05
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> morning lotuspsychje :-)
<lotuspsychje> hey there OerHeks & Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Hey hey lotuspsychje ! Good help has arrived .
<OerHeks> Yes, put some buns in the oven!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/kde-software-store-to-soon-offer-downloads-in-snap-flatpak-and-appimage-formats-507942.shtml
<OerHeks> snap + flatpack?
<OerHeks> i'd love to see those bite eachother
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> \o
<OerHeks> hi ducasse
<ducasse> morning OerHeks, how are you today?
<OerHeks> New week, new chances, so pretty good. how about you?
<ducasse> i'm ok, thanks. got my teacup, trying to pry my eyes open :)
<OerHeks> sometimes water helps .. not hot tea!
<EriC^^> morning
<OerHeks> heya EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey OerHeks
<ducasse> EriC^^, wb
<EriC^^> ty ducasse
<ducasse> EriC^^: decided which laptop you're getting?
<EriC^^> not yet, tough call this one :)
<ducasse> i know :) i agonized over my last machine purchase :)
<EriC^^> :)
<OerHeks> What machine/specs is that, ducasse ?
<ducasse> it's an i7 4790k, 32gb ram, 2xsamsung 850 evo
<ducasse> bought it just as skylake was coming out, but it had too many problems at the time
<OerHeks> now skylake is old ..
<ducasse> it makes no difference to me, that desktop is plenty fast for everything i do.
<ducasse> got an old core 2 duo, even that is usable as a desktop with an ssd.
<EriC^^> if you dd an iso using bs=4M, then you put the usb in again it says
<EriC^^> Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes. and it gives the size of the disk wrong, running dd with bs=512 for a little fixes it
<EriC^^> i wonder how that could be avoided if you wanted to dd an iso but keep a large bs to it transfers quicker
<EriC^^> *so it
<ducasse> hmm, interesting.
<EriC^^> when it says the driver descriptor, it means the actual firmware of the usb?
<EriC^^> running it with bs=512 did fix it though, so that's odd
<EriC^^> brb, want to test the new 36 kernel to see if suspend issues are working
<EriC^^> suspend working on the 36 kernel :D
<ducasse> \o/
<ducasse> dammit, why can't mikrotik fix their bloody mailing list? i've subscribed twice, and i still don't get notified of new releases.
<OerHeks> oh yeah, i forgot, mate does not have a software center???
<Ben64> i think it does
<OerHeks> nope, just reading in #ubuntu, and i encouterd this before ?
<Ben64> could have sworn it was on my mom's computer when i installed mate
<OerHeks> muon  perhaps?
<Ben64> maybe
<OerHeks> software-boutique, fancy
<Ben64> quite.
<OerHeks> boujour, pretemps toujour avec paturain
<daftykins> o0
<ducasse> \o daftykins
<daftykins> good morning!
 * ducasse is playing with weston today
 * ducasse likes
<daftykins> hmm not familiar
<daftykins> i'm playing with these - http://imgur.com/a/PojKC
<daftykins> :D
<ducasse> weston is the reference wayland compositor (wm)
<ducasse> oooh, looky nice! i've only got a peir of old kef's.
<ducasse> *pair
<ducasse> weston is super silky smooth, far beyond x11. if this is representative of how wayland will be, i can't wait.
<daftykins> :>
<Ben64> that wiring
<daftykins> my only issue is how little i'll know how to support it
<daftykins> Ben64: hah yeah, some cat6 UTP out of the box and stripped XD
<daftykins> i bought the setup yesterday with no wires from the seller so i improvised ;D
<Ben64> i got monoprice speakers :)
<daftykins> i read monoprice do some nice 12 gauge speaker wire! but they're nowhere near me of course, being where i am
<Ben64> i have yet to get something from them that hasn't been great
<Ben64> 5.1 speakers, sound fantastic
<ducasse> daftykins: is that a nad receiver/amp?
<daftykins> yes sir
<OerHeks> awesome, pokemon-rootkit http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-intelligence/pokemon-themed-umbreon-linux-rootkit-hits-x86-arm-systems/
<daftykins> the C 315 BEE
<daftykins> both it and the wharfedale speakers got 5 stars in tonnes of reviews :O
<daftykins> i paid £160 for the lot, but they would've been £330 new
<ducasse> my first amp was a nad 3020, a classic today. had lots of nad gear over the years, always been extremely happy with it.
<daftykins> oh yeah i saw pics of that one when i was hunting around about this one
<daftykins> i got a CD unit from the seller as well but i've not even bothered plugging it in XD
<ducasse> looking at a small digital amp now, was thinking of connecting it to my desktop and running mpd to control the music.
<daftykins> ah i've used optical from my PC into speakers for over 15 years now
<daftykins> switched to digital coaxial for a bit, then i couldn't get it for the skylake build so went back to optical
<ducasse> i've got some kef bookshelf speakers, fairly good. this amp can drive regular speakers, so all i'll need is to drill a hole in the wall for the optical cable :)
<daftykins> huzzah, the guy that delivers Dell stuff has the latest XPS13 for me \o/
<daftykins> most recently ordered that is, i'm sure there's a Kaby Lake one getting announced soon
<ducasse> yay! i'd love one of those :)
<daftykins> i'm typing from mine now 8D lovely machines
<ducasse> got a nasty old hp laptop, but all it does is run terminals with ssh/tmux sessions, plus a browser.
<ducasse> how much are you getting the xps13 for?
<daftykins> this one is the i5, 8GB, 256GB SSD and 1920x1080 res screen model for £580 delivered on dell's outlet page, where they do the refurished ones
<daftykins> but i got another 10% off there from a voucher on the site - and we don't have VAT here so 20% off vs. England for example
<ducasse> that's not bad, they're nice machines.
<daftykins> yeah, same model is £999 on the site usually i think
<daftykins> i always watch the outlet when someone tells me they want a machine :D i sold this client one by just showing him mine
<ducasse> outside my budget, unfortunately :) been thinking of getting a used thinkpad or something.
<Ben64> i found a bunch of cheap laptops on overstock
<Ben64> $300 for i5
<daftykins> yeah but which generation
<daftykins> we're already on the 7th :>
<Ben64> slightly older but still
<Ben64> pop in an ssd and it'd be good
<daftykins> i'm selling my sandybridge i5 asus with 8GB RAM and a 256GB SSD for £250 to a local mate
<Ben64> sounded expensive at first but since thats almost $250 that sounds good
<Ben64> i still think $*2=£
<daftykins> heh, i still think of £1 to $1.50 which was a nice rate
<Ben64> it was about 2 when i was there last
<Ben64> want to go sometime next year
<Ben64> hard to get friends to commit to a trip
<daftykins> indeed!
<daftykins> i'm heading over to the US on Thursday
<Ben64> ooh what for
<Ben64> and where
<daftykins> visiting a few folks around that i know from IRC etc, heading into Colorado to do some hiking in Rocky Mountain National Park to start :)
<Ben64> hp probook with phenom 2 x4 for $192
<Ben64> great for basic stuff...
<Ben64> daftykins: sounds fun
<daftykins> i never liked AMD mobile chips
<Ben64> their APUs are a better deal
<daftykins> hrmm this Dell is giving me a real hard time booting in EFI mode, seems they've borked their own BIOS
<Ben64> sandy bridge i5 notebook $290
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse
<ducasse> BluesKaj: have you tested yakkety yet? thinking of upgrading my laptop.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I've been testing yakkety for a while , after the beta 1 release I had a problem with network-manager not recognizing my NIC ethernet connection  no matter what I tried , so I reverted to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head and the /etc/network/interfaces file settings with static IP in my LAN
<BluesKaj> ducasse, ^
<ducasse> i use nm with wifi on this laptop, will need to see if that causes problems.
<BluesKaj> I haven'r seen and other complainys about it in the dev chats so I might be fixed by now
<BluesKaj> complaints
<ducasse> ok, thanks for the heads up. i'm playing with wayland, so i need newer packages of tons of stuff.
<BluesKaj> I haven't tried yakkety on my laptop , sticking with Xenial for now
<BluesKaj> which desktop?
<BluesKaj> ducasse, I'm on KDE/Plasma DE so your experience may be different for sure
<ducasse> i'm using i3, installed a minimal install from the server image and just added what i need.
<BluesKaj> ok
<ducasse> i really want to get sway - http://swaywm.org - working but xenial is too old already.
<BluesKaj> how's wayland working out ?
<ducasse> i'm actually impressed, just set up weston earlier today and it's super smooth.
<ducasse> it's NOT ready for daily use, though. lots of x11 stuff doesn't work as it should.
<BluesKaj> so wayland needs a compositor like kwin on kde \
<ducasse> a wayland compositor includes both the compositor and the wm, on x11 they can be two different programs.
<ducasse> aiui, at least.
<BluesKaj> yeah, kwin is an integrated compositor
<ducasse> yep, some are. i use compton + i3 on x11, though.
<ducasse> but if wayland today is representative of what it will be like in the future, then i'm very happy. there are some technical decisions i don't agree with, but overall it looks good.
<daftykins> just tell me where wayland.conf is and i'll be set for another bunch of years support ;)
<ducasse> daftykins: ~/.config/weston.ini - depends on the compositor :)
<daftykins> and so the learning from scratch begins again!
<daftykins> not sure i'll be able to learn that one though since i don't use a desktop Linux
<ducasse> i decided to take a look at wayland, just can't think of any reasons to take mir seriously.
<daftykins> nah i'd rather see standardisation, but typical FOSS - plenty of choice
<daftykins> and in that particular case, no reason to have it
<ducasse> i think they'll have to give up on mir at some point, nobody else is showing any interest at all.
<daftykins> even made intel angry :D
<ducasse> aiui, they flat-out insulted the devs and insisted they take on patches for their one-customer project...
<daftykins> haha
<ducasse> patches that intel would then have to maintain, so i can see why they got angry.
<daftykins> Dear intel, Charity help please. Signed, Canonical
<ducasse> dear canonical, sod off. signed, intel.
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> that was a delightfully British reply!
<ducasse> watched too much british tv, probably :)
<ducasse> (anf thought the f-word was a bit harsh)
<ducasse> *and
<ducasse> i get that canonical want to control the stack, the problem is that nobody else wants that :)
<BluesKaj> think canonical figured they would start a movement to mir and some how profit from it ...just a guess why elswe would they go against wayland and weston
<ducasse> mir is under that horrid cla thingy, wayland is under mit.
<BluesKaj> shuttleworth's ego got in the way of logic with mir IMO
<ducasse> possibly, i don't know if he's actually making technical decisions on that level.
<BluesKaj> ok , cia and mit ?
<BluesKaj> ducasse, he must be , that's kind of major
<ducasse> cla is canonical's "community licence", which basically says they own the code and can close it if they please. mit is the same licence x11 is under, the bsd licence.
 * BluesKaj nods
<ducasse> if he _is_ making these decisions, i wonder if he is qualified to do so...
<BluesKaj> well he did develop a 250 million dollar software company ...he must have some technical expertise besides business sense
<ducasse> i honestly have no idea, mir just seems like a very bad idea. but that's just my perspective, i don't know what canonical knows etc.
<ducasse> in my view it would just make sense to join everyone else and develop wayland.
<BluesKaj> I'm sure canonical knows that wayland was the way of the future but thought they could out flank it bu promoting mir and monetize it somehow
<BluesKaj> bu=by
<ducasse> i think they want mir to have control over the ubuntu touch stack, in case that goes big. i could be wrong.
<BluesKaj> somehow being the operative word ..pie in the sky :-)
<ducasse> they mad a big fuss about being able to use android graphics drivers, but the library they used was developed for wayland :)
<ducasse> *made
<BluesKaj> doubt that ubuntu phones are going anywhere , they're way too late in the game
<ducasse> probably. it would be nice with another big player, though.
<BluesKaj> I'm not a big phone user ...I use mine as a phone mostly, check my email via wifi and take a few pics now and then. The data option is turned off.
<BluesKaj> cell phone data rates are extrremely high in Canada
<ducasse> me neither, just voice and sms. last month i used 13mb data.
<BluesKaj> it's nothing to have a 200buck phone bill here
<BluesKaj> cell phone bill
<ducasse> wow, that's 10 times what i pay...
<BluesKaj> if you use the data option, but we pay $16/mos ...pay as we go plan
<BluesKaj> 200bucks is why the users who are addicted to their phones, can't spend more than 5 mins in a conversation with anyone without pulling the phone out and checking their "messages"
<BluesKaj> and it's not just younger people
<daftykins> oh look there's a zombie... http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Adobe-Will-Update-Linux-Flash
<ducasse> urgh, just die already.
<BluesKaj> yeah, can't understand the reluctance by webmasters to adopt html5 ..is it that much work ?
<BluesKaj> ok, installed the new flash 23 beta plugin and it works, even on a site that always indicated that i needed to update or install flashpalyer
<OerHeks> new flash 23 beta plugin ??
<OerHeks> ... scary ...
<BluesKaj> wonder if it works on raspian ..I won't know til the sdcard arrives
<BluesKaj> yeah
<OerHeks> maybe you are powned by the new pokemon-rootkit-botnet-trouble
<OerHeks> http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-intelligence/pokemon-themed-umbreon-linux-rootkit-hits-x86-arm-systems/
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, well we have to work with what's available...webmasters don't seem to want to convert to HTML5 so what eslae can we do
<OerHeks> fire that webmaster .... no, wait .. fire @ webmaster!
<OerHeks> he must convert, as all browsers give the banana to jack this year.
<BluesKaj> my arm system is disabled atm , my sdcard crapped out so i ordered new one
<BluesKaj> gonna move root to a usb stick and just use the sdcard for booting the raspi3
<OerHeks> You don't have a spare ext hdd ?
<OerHeks> there is a bootloader for that.
<BluesKaj> yes I have spare hdd, but it's an ide
<BluesKaj> my sata 1TB WD died as did my sata250GB WD
<BluesKaj> no more WDs for me
<OerHeks> :-(
<BluesKaj> but a 64Gb usb will work just fine on the rasbpi I thiink
<OerHeks> err.. rasp 3?
<BluesKaj> raspberrypi 3
<daftykins> you can't pin two fails on a whole brand :)
<daftykins> every brand sucks as much as the next nowadays!
<OerHeks> oh oke, that supports 64 gb
<BluesKaj> well seagte used to have poor rep for qualityin my price range so i stuck with WD all thses yrs, now my old seagate 160Gb ide drive from 2005 is still working
<OerHeks> seagate has a very low failure
<BluesKaj> my Samsung EVO 850 ssd is great so far replacing the 250 WD that died last yr
<daftykins> seagate have dropped to a 2 year warranty here :( i won't even consider that
<Guest40251> Good moring
<Guest40251> does anyone use Ubuntu Server? I have Amahi and thinking of switching thoughts?
<ducasse> amahi? never heard of.
<Guest40251> its rund son fedora, amahi.org
<ducasse> Guest40251: no idea about that, i set up what i need myself.
<Guest40251> what do you use
<Guest40251> Im currently running plex and file back up, what do you recomend
<ducasse> i have a zfs file server serving files over nfs, attic for backup and kodi for media.
<Guest40251> Ok, what is the OS that you run?
<ducasse> ubuntu 16.04
<Guest40251> destop side or server side?
<ducasse> everything, except the rpi that runs kodi, it runs openelec.
<Guest40251> ok, so running the server side for plex and file back up will do the trick and i have one stand alone tower and then everybodys personel computers
<ducasse> i have no windows machines, though, so i don't need samba etc.
<Guest40251> alright, i have 4 windows pc, that need to talk to the server
<ducasse> then you will need samba.
<Guest40251> does ubuntu allow for disk pooling, is there web acesses since their no qui or is it all cmd line
<ducasse> there's no real admin gui, the best way (imo) is command line. but i've been using linux for 25 years or so, so i'm familiar with it.
<Guest40251> im defenently a newbie have only been using linux for about a year, I just want a reliable home server to stream all my media (through plex) and back up / share files
<ducasse> Guest40251: then something like amahi or openmediavault might be a good choice. i don't know much about them.
<Guest40251> amahi is what im running now, it has worked well but has crashed a couple of times in the last year for no reason. I understand that they need up keep, but it some how has randomly deleted the the samba log file and now i cant get to my files
<ducasse> look at their web page where their support channels are, this is not a support channel.
<Guest40251> Im going have to reinstall it so i was just looking at other distros to see if they are better to switch over to
<Guest40251> oh i have been, i understand that. I wasnt asking for it
<ducasse> i've heard good things about freenas and openmediavault, but freenas is very picky about hardware.
<Guest40251> just explaining the situation, if i need to reinstall i should look around and see other option
<ducasse> rockstor looks interesting, too.
<Guest40251> openmedia vault and plex dont work well but ill look at rockstor
<Guest40251> thank you
<ducasse> i would look if your system can run freenas, it has a really good reputation.
<Ben64> why do people always come in from the same ip and talk to each other :|
<OerHeks> just playing the fool.
<Ben64> my theory ... it's a school thing, they connect to irc to chat secretly in class, but they should have their own channel for it
<dax> that's usually what it is
<daftykins> Ben64: first one is the idiot with the problem being goaded into trying Linux, then the second one is the one that knows just enough to be dangerous and is trying to get the other to use it
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> EriC^^: o/
<EriC^^> daftykins: hello o/
<EriC^^> how's it going this evening?
<daftykins> not bad thanks! just been tidying up the new stereo - also got another Dell XPS13 9350 to spruce up for a client before i leave :) how's you? did you take any night photos in the end?
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> i'm ok thanks, not yet
<daftykins> http://imgur.com/a/pgYiy
<EriC^^> that is sweet
<EriC^^> holy crap
<EriC^^> is that a cd player?
<daftykins> yeah the guy was selling the deck as well for cheap so i thought why not
<daftykins> £170 for the lot
<daftykins> (not the logitech squeezebox on top though, i owned that already)
<EriC^^> cool
<daftykins> ah the quality is amazing :>
<EriC^^> i want to get something set up like that for the balcony
<EriC^^> currently have a really really old aiwa stereo
<daftykins> ah yeah
<daftykins> i was using my little minidisc + CD micro system before, in this pic lower left - http://i.imgur.com/8FajIHx.jpg
<daftykins> just a toy in comparison XD
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> what's that thing to the right that's metallic?
<EriC^^> it's so interesting
<daftykins> whereabouts?
<EriC^^> like a light switch?
<daftykins> oh yep
<daftykins> just the room light yeah
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> never seen that one before
<daftykins> pretty much 100% what the previous owner had when i moved in
<EriC^^> you guys have different door handles as well
<EriC^^> they're all L-shaped here
<daftykins> ours usually too, my house is 17th century built though
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> someday i will visit london
<EriC^^> or britain
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> travel is fun, though i'm not looking forward to the long flights
<daftykins> as i'm off to the US on Thursday
<EriC^^> oh really?
<EriC^^> where abouts to int he US?
<EriC^^> *in the
<ducasse> daftykins: looks like i'll be ordering the digital amp i found today tomorrow \o/
<daftykins> :D
<ducasse> now i just need a smart music player...
<daftykins> EriC^^: Rocky Mountain National Park, Colorado... Kansas City for a baseball game, Houston, Texas for a couple of days, then the very northern tip of Michigan :>
<EriC^^> oh wow
<daftykins> i apologise in advance if when i get back at the end of September, i complain about planes loads ;)
<EriC^^> yeah that flight can be tiring
<EriC^^> and the jet lag too
<ducasse> melatonin ftw
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> well you know the hours i keep ;) east coast US time already!
<ducasse> hehe - "more better performance" :)
<EriC^^> haha
<daftykins> make it more better!
<ducasse> moar all the things!
<ducasse> saw this the other day - æ
<ducasse> saw this the other day - 'annomonesly'
<ducasse> :)
<daftykins> the symbol? in what context?
<ducasse> ignore first attempt, hit æ+enter by mistake.
<daftykins> ah
<ducasse> i want to be annomones too!
<daftykins> must be an annomones sea annemoneeee ;)
<ducasse> !info wayland-protocols yakkety
<ubot5> wayland-protocols (source: wayland-protocols): wayland compositor protocols. In component main, is extra. Version 1.7-1 (yakkety), package size 43 kB, installed size 297 kB
<ducasse> argh, i want to hurt something! damn thing refuses to build...
<ducasse> too tired to make sense of this, going to get some sleep. night, all!
<Bashing-om> !info mysql
<ubot5> Package mysql does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info mysql-client
<ubot5> mysql-client (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database client (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.13-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Bashing-om> !wily
<ubot5> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<Bashing-om> Is the wily repo still on-line ?
<daftykins> everything is at old-releases. i think
<daftykins> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> !info libyaml-libyaml-perl
<ubot5> libyaml-libyaml-perl (source: libyaml-libyaml-perl): Perl interface to libyaml, a YAML implementation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.41-6build1 (xenial), package size 63 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Bashing-om> !info libdata-alias-perl
<ubot5> libdata-alias-perl (source: libdata-alias-perl): module to create aliases instead of copies. In component main, is optional. Version 1.20-1build1 (xenial), package size 34 kB, installed size 88 kB
<tanja_> thanks for that info Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> tanja_: Hey . I hang with ya, see if you get to the bottom and the server back in service .
<daftykins> (:
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Loves his servers ! He too may be look'n over your shoulder .
<tanja_> I actually think I will get the zfs pool up also I just want to be sure the server is uptodate first
<daftykins> indeed no point dealing with external volumes until a host is current :>
<tanja_> daftykins: specially because there is over 5 tb in that pool
<daftykins> that's nothing versus modern standards
<tanja_> true, but well if I shoud download that from amazon backup then I would say rip internet ( the server is atm on my home connection 80/20 mbit )
<daftykins> were you the one running non-LTS? you'll want to avoid doing things like that
<tanja_> yeah the old server were 12.10 because it were a cold offline storage, and only got network when the backup should be taken and it has this night been upgraded to 16.04 step by step
<daftykins> ouch
<daftykins> you don't mean the LTS, 12.04?
<daftykins> being offline is even more reason not to run non-LTS (12.10 wasn't LTS)
<daftykins> anyway, in the present now...
<tanja_> it were 12.10 because that were the cd I had when i installed the server back in the days and yeah that were a huge mistake by the non lts
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-06
<daftykins> you sound like someone from yorkshire :>
<tanja_> Bashing-om: btw even my zfs pool is now online and everything is uptodate
<tanja_> ubuntu had made it easy for me because when I installed the native zfs package then it imported it right away
<daftykins> it's Linux for humans for a reason
<Bashing-om> tanja_: UH HUH ! And the sun is going to shine !
<tanja_> yeah :)
<daftykins> though ZFS is more intelligent than RAID, it's still a storage system that doesn't make backups obsolete
<tanja_> true I do also have a backup on amazon ( offsite ) but would be sad if I had to download that
<tanja_> crap there is a huge issue with the zfs pool/dataset its reporting wrong size and is hanging in unmount when I try to reboot
<tanja_> know there is 125 gb free space but its reported as 100% full
<daftykins> use a service that ships you an HDD when you need to restore
<tanja_> daftykins: there is ordered another machine so I will do zfs send and recieve to have a full clone at home on the second pc
<daftykins> size upgrade? :)
<tanja_> btw I'm not so worried about ubuntu saying the zpool is full because that looks like a fail in the implement of zfs in ubuntu
<tanja_> because noticed zfs is reporting 151G free even that df -ah is saying 100% full
<tanja_> yeah that will also come at a time ( size upgrade of disks )
<lordievader> Good morning.
<OerHeks> hey lordievader :-)
<lordievader> Morning OerHeks
<lordievader> How are you?
<OerHeks> I feel pretty handsome today, how about you?
<lordievader> Doing good here.
<OerHeks> Just got confirmation that my double bookshelf will come this week \0/
<OerHeks> no more tiles of books around the house
<OerHeks> ... and more space for my linux books collection
<OerHeks> me want this tatoo too https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjiwMcre5X4
<lordievader> But tiles of books are nice to have!
<OerHeks> True, people here trow away fresh books by tiles
<OerHeks> and dvd's ...
<OerHeks> and pc's ...
<OerHeks> .. and tv's that are not HD but just HD-ready ..
<OerHeks> If i wait a little longer, maybe they trow away money too!3
<daftykins> OerHeks: hehe :D
<daftykins> OerHeks: where is it you find these things?
<OerHeks> on our streets, daftykins
<OerHeks> really, not joking, wait i make a picture
<daftykins> :O
<OerHeks> http://i.imgur.com/XfYplHW.jpg
<OerHeks> one downside: they didn't supply the remote ..
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> oh i thought you were going to take a pic down the street to show loads of computers lying around ;)
<OerHeks> in a 2nd hand store they sell such tv/monitor for 50 euro or so
<daftykins> mmm you could be rich!
<OerHeks> oh, no, i will, next time
<OerHeks> rich ?
<OerHeks> nobody buys stuff
<OerHeks> really, we are not in a financial crisis.
<daftykins> that's true
<daftykins> the little samsung one behind the LG looks like you've told it off and sent it to the back :)
<OerHeks> But this tv comes just in time, my mom needs one.
<daftykins> maybe that's for drabber to watch his programs on?
<OerHeks> oh, that samsung i bought new, 6 years ago.
<daftykins> ah ha
<OerHeks> just testing this LG, before i send it off to mom.
<OerHeks> 50% chance that there is something wrong with it.
<daftykins> now that's some work i can get behind
 * daftykins slides over a coffee to assist :>
<OerHeks> hd-ready ...
<OerHeks> only my tv does not show a black bar up and down.
<daftykins> must just be the picture size, no chance to fix without a remote!
<OerHeks> i can control it from my tv setupbox
<OerHeks> and my mom's tv setupbox can be programmed to use one remote.
<OerHeks> so no worries
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> my supermarket sells a cheap universal remote for £20 or so
<OerHeks> ALl i need to check is the tv code on their website
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey OerHeks
<daftykins> :D
<xenden> Is the current stance on tooltips for appindicator still the same as it was in 2011?  Id est, no support for tooltips?
<daftykins> this isn't a support channel, xenden - so #ubuntu would be where to ask something regardless
<xenden> Right on.  I was wondering if the "official" stance had changed.  I can figure out a solution myself, it would just be comforting to know the opinion had changed.
<daftykins> i would think you'd need a dev channel then
<daftykins> !channels
<ubot5> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<xenden> daftykins: Thank you!
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-07
<cynicist> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bonno> hello guys. does anyone know where can i find where to buy x1 carbon 1st gen battery?
<bonno> 3~/join #hdaps
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nicomachus> OerHeks: is it a full moon or something??
<nicomachus> #ubuntu has been off-topic allllll day
<OerHeks> yeah, something like that :-D
<OerHeks> most valid questions are from debian users too .. keep breathing !
<nicomachus> I just wanted some help with bluetooth.... lol
<nicomachus> now I'm just gonna go to lunch and hope it's better when I get back.
<EriC^^> new iphone7 has lightning headphonrd
<EriC^^> *headphones
<dax> new iphone 7 is hilarious
<EriC^^> they sell separately for $159 O.o
<dax> we had the speech on the TV at work and were cracking up
<EriC^^> the jet black looks good though
<EriC^^> they're only giving it in 128gb+ though
<OerHeks> is it 64 bit?
<OerHeks> if not, not worth it.
<EriC^^> yeah it's 64bit 4core
<EriC^^> 2 high performance cores 40% faster than the iphone6s and 2 high efficiency cores, battery life is 1-2hours more than before
<EriC^^> the headphone is nuts though, $159 for them
<Ben64> don't worry, the market will get flooded with cheap headphones
<OerHeks> $159 is nuts, unless they are waterproof too :-D
 * nacc considers a PEBKAC alternative of PEBTVAC
<OerHeks> probably every bunny tries vintage apple computers
<OerHeks> no?
<Bashing-om> No ! Once upon a time, there was this Amiga/Mac war .. I was in that Amiga camp .
<OerHeks> ah, i was with Sinclair
<Bashing-om> 80 ? was a great assembly machine !
<OerHeks> Yes, z80a was the 1st machinecode i got into
<OerHeks> zx-81
<Bashing-om> Oh - Those Were The Days - ! Young and fast active minds !
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, carefull .. flashback !!! http://imgur.com/gallery/XQEqj
<Bashing-om> do I need sun glasses ? ^ before I endanger myself and look !
<Bashing-om> I looked .. and lived to tell. Hey that computer ( a true PC ) beat eniac for power !
<JanC> “Dell now owns that Atari Computer Camps number.”
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-08
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> hi di hi, lotus
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks, EriC^^ and Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I wander back here , was pleased you were here .
<OerHeks> Yesterday i was on my way to you, lotuspsychje, but we crashed in Rotterdam
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<OerHeks> We coulnd't find you r webshop on the tom-tom navigator
<lotuspsychje> oh?
<OerHeks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> i have to find a replacement for my tiles category
<lotuspsychje> something without copyright
<OerHeks> tiles category??
<OerHeks> If you make your own images, you are free
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: yeah on the homepage, category images
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: well im not so professional with own camera to make some
<lotuspsychje> i also wanna avoid brands on the pics
<ducasse> \o
<EriC^^> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> morning from belgium ducasse
<ducasse> good morning, all
<Bashing-om> me eye are cross'n ; time to cease and desist . G nite
<Bashing-om> Day crew is on !
<lotuspsychje> day crew :p
<lotuspsychje> have a nice days boyz, working time
<OerHeks> have fun!
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ducasse> this might interest some of you: https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/jmgi/?pfm=HP_Carousel_StarTrekBluetoothBadgePreorder_2
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<Ben64> ducasse: ooh
<Ben64> so expensive though
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse
<ducasse> Ben64: i'm sure a lot of people will happily pay, though
<Ben64> i would if it was maybe half that
<ducasse> it's not a terribly complicated piece of hardware or anything, but it probably gives tons of geek-cred :)
<another_> alguém do brasil ?
<another_> hello ?
<ducasse> oh, jeeez - one of _those guys_...
<Bashing-om> some just do not take no for an answer, and refuse to think for themselves :(
<OerHeks> we are doing homework
<OerHeks> well, i gave the best i could...
<ducasse> "i want advice on this, i'm just going to refuse to listen to it"
<Bashing-om> Sometimes - in my case - that ^ is a good thing . But, but but .... at my descretion !
<OerHeks> OSIRIS-REx launch .. https://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#public (Launch is scheduled for 7:05 p.m.) ttl1:30 hr
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-09
<Bashing-om> sudden power outage ,, back up and running :)
<Bashing-om> It's Friday most where, whe so slow in the channel ?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotus is here .. we are saved !
<Bashing-om> Had it for this time .. later !
<ducasse> morning all
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<OerHeks> :-D
<porkstore> do you guys think it's best to stop using ubuntu in favor of another distro
<porkstore> considering that ubuntu only really supports some kind of new fangled desktop environment that looks like a smart phone
<porkstore> or windows 10 or something
<porkstore> if i'm having to do custom stuff to be able to keep using gnome classic
<porkstore> does that mean i'm not really an ubuntu person ?
<OerHeks> there are plenty of desktops, and tweaks and themes
<porkstore> well they stopped supporting tree view for nautilus
<porkstore> which is such a basic thing
<tgm4883> porkstore: You're right, they "support" only Unity. But I doubt you're paying for support anyway
<tgm4883> In which case, I would suggest using one of the many flavors, all of which are still Ubuntu
<porkstore> why
<porkstore> who pays for support ?
<porkstore> i'm not an enterprise user
<porkstore> should i be paying ?
<porkstore> i don't like change anyway
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-10
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<OerHeks> :-)
 * OerHeks encounters lots of digital noise
<bipul> Hi, just correct me, if i am wrong. We can't create more then one VG(Volume Group) inside same PV(Physical Volume) Right?
<OerHeks> bipul, yes, two or more VG can be create on a PV. However, you cannot create two VG on the same disk partition of that PV
<OerHeks> each have their own partition
<bipul> OerHeks, Yes, Thank you.
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-09-11
<Bashing-om> Hey EriC^^ .. Good to see ya !
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om!
<EriC^^> you as well!
<EriC^^> :)
<Bashing-om> Oh I am .. just pulling teeth, got to go back and fix a boo-boo ,, when we get the booting straightened out ( still from last night !) .
<EriC^^> can i help?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Oh not much any one else can do . just a matter of making the OP comprehend what he has asked for ,, and make it happen .
<EriC^^> oh ok :)
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Ya still with connectivity issues ?
<ducasse> morning all!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> ```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
<OerHeks> ```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
<OerHeks> ```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
<OerHeks> ```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
<OerHeks> ```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
<OerHeks> `````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
<OerHeks> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/2016cat-on-keyboard.JPG
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-04
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - work today?
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, how are you doing?
<ducasse> annoyed, by the first support issue of the day :)
<lordievader> Hahaha
<ducasse> if a package gets update 1.2.3 with a security fix on monday, then 1.2.4 with a bugfix on tuesday and the user only looks for updates on wednesday, will he be notified of the security fix?
<lordievader> If he reads the release notes.... this means no, btw. It also mean they don't know 1.2.4 has a bugfix.
<ducasse> basically what i said, then.
<ducasse> lordievader: how is your paper going? ready for tomorrow? ;)
<lordievader> Almost...
<ducasse> well, best of luck
 * ducasse slides over a huge cup of coffee
<lordievader> Thanks :)
<lordievader> Now typing away on the new keyboard, that helps :)
<ducasse> happy with it so far?
<lordievader> Yes, types quite nice. Much better than the rubber dome I had here before.
<lordievader> Still have to adjust my fingers, they are still pressing till the bottom -.-
<ducasse> that habit can be hard to break...
<lordievader> Indeed.
<lotuspsychje> 300mb update on artful
<ducasse> only 65mb here, but i updated yesterday
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: you like it?
<ducasse> artful?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> seems much the same as zesty, imo, with a few changes here and there...
<ducasse> works fine for me, haven't had any problems.
<lotuspsychje> neither did i
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: legacy tray removed already on your side?
<ducasse> i don't use unity/gnome
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: whats your base flavor on artful then?
<ducasse> i can't remember which image i used, but it's a minimal install
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> brb reboot after updates
<lotuspsychje> so your on minimal i3 artful?
<ducasse> yes
<lotuspsychje> nice
<ducasse> i'm happy with it, going to stick with ubuntu on the laptop for now.
<lotuspsychje> yeah pretty stable on my side aswell
<lotuspsychje> gonna install final on netbook aswell, as i wait 18.04
<lotuspsychje> im pretty pleased how gnome is influenced by the ubuntu community
<lotuspsychje> didnt excpect to happen
<ducasse> ubuntu has basically created it's own theme, right? since the 'plain' gnome session is still there...
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah its defenatly ubuntu tweaked
<lotuspsychje> aha tray vanished aswell after reboot
<ducasse> so no systray? where does the trayicons go?
<lotuspsychje> but indicators at right upper corner dint come yet
<lotuspsychje> gnome will put it right upper
<lotuspsychje> with another fork
<lotuspsychje> hmm, but i have ubuntu appindicators enabled as addon in gnome-tweak-tool weird
<ducasse> i'm going to check out duplicati today. it's supposed to be able to sync to jottacloud - they have no linux client, but i have a free, unlimited account there...
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: cool
<ducasse> would be nice to be able to use it for remote backup
<lotuspsychje> encrypted backups online, looks good
<ducasse> yup
<lotuspsychje> http://gamblisfx.com/duplicati-2-0-1-is-now-available-install-it-on-ubuntu-16-04-ubuntu-16-10/
<ducasse> only sucky thing is that duplicati is mono-based...
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: already got it :)
<lotuspsychje> lookin good
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> great here, last month of work
<ducasse> \o EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> wow, look who joins
<lotuspsychje> hi TJ-
<TJ-> Morning all :)
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: cool, going to take care of the shop full time?
<EriC^^> hey ducasse o/
<TJ-> I need help (in many ways!)
<EriC^^> morning TJ-
<lotuspsychje> whats on your mind TJ-
<ducasse> sit on lotus' knee and tell him about your problems
<ducasse> ;)
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: no, i found a new kitchen job 4.5h/day no more weekends
<lotuspsychje> all holidays at home
<EriC^^> nice
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: how did you like dark tower?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: short version - i didn't ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> still love the books, though
<TJ-> Configuring a 16.04 server remotely over SSH. network-manager's nmtui (ncurses based config tool) reports "Insufficient privileges..." trying to save changes, but it works at the local console. I believe it's a PolicyKit issue but not been able to figure out a PK Action or Rule to solve it
<lotuspsychje> expectable books wouldnt fit the movie
<lotuspsychje> no server skills here sorry TJ-
<TJ-> it's a policykit issue I think, but PK is very obtuse
<TJ-> I was up until 3am trying to figure out a permutation of rules to fix it but had to give up
<ducasse> true, pk is a hassle to deal with
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: got some errors for us to search?
<lotuspsychje> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211822
<TJ-> syslog shows this for a successful change at the local console:
<TJ-> NetworkManager[684]: <info>  [1504486010.4720] audit: op="connection-update" uuid="b6590856-a1c2-3c89-9e8d-e9a034b92b1c" name="LAN" pid=1914 uid=0 result="success"
<TJ-> And this for a failure on the remote SSH:
<TJ-> NetworkManager[684]: <info>  [1504485892.2864] audit: op="connection-update" uuid="b6590856-a1c2-3c89-9e8d-e9a034b92b1c" name="LAN" pid=1871 uid=1000 result="fail" reason="Insufficient privileges."
<TJ-> I've not been able to find any enhanced logging from PK itself though, despite adding some pk.log() calls to a custom rule I've written
<lotuspsychje> https://superuser.com/questions/489915/insufficient-privileges-in-networkmanager-even-though-polkit-policy-set
<TJ-> The best understanding I have is that because this is a non-GUI system there is no policykit agent in use. There is a text-based pkttyagent though that is supposedly a possible solution. That doesn't explain why nmtui works fine on the local console though, since that won't have an agent either
<lotuspsychje> http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.be/2012/05/howto-give-network-manager-sufficient.html
<TJ-> Yeah, those articles all assume the system is running a GUI (where gnome/KDE/etc provide a PK agent)
<lotuspsychje> there's few bugs about it aswell
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=708828
<ubot5> Debian bug 708828 in network-manager "network-manager: (32) Insufficient privilege - when trying to use GSM dongle (huawei E160G)" [Important,Open]
<TJ-> Yes, I found a lot last night. Spent about 4 hours on it
<TJ-> unfortunately most solutions are at best incomplete and at worst incomprehensible or out-of-date
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: wich .iso of ubuntu 16.04 did you try?
<lotuspsychje> maybe more light on different .2 or .3?
<lotuspsychje> other nm version?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: none.
<TJ-> It's a debootstrap install, all up-to-date, equates to 16.04.3
<lotuspsychje> !info network-manager xenial
<ubot5> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 2020 kB, installed size 10812 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> have to go work now guys
<lotuspsychje> laterz ; )
<TJ-> Got it working finally, although only by making the permissions quite permissive
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<immu> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi immu
<immu> whats up
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-05
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> o/ lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> working day and grey clouds here
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Leaving it to you to wake them up . Not much happening .
<lotuspsychje> ohhh
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/ubuntu-17-10-gnome-shell-ambiance
<lotuspsychje> pretty nicely
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<Bashing-om> going down and out ... gn \o
<ducasse> morning all
<trijntje> morgens
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys working :p
<EriC^^> morning ducasse trijntje
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> morning lordievader
<ducasse> \o lordievader, EriC^^
<EriC^^> how's your day going?
<ducasse> everyone good?
<lordievader> Hey EriC^, ducasse. Doing good here, got coffee.
<lordievader> How are you guys?
<EriC^^> good here, thanks
<ducasse> enjoying a quiet morning, raining outside.
<lordievader> It is dry here, for a change.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jink> Middag, kinders. :)
<BluesKaj> Hi jink
<nacc> "important computations" in a live session...
<ducasse> mining? :)
<daftykins> super important!
<ducasse> he probably lost the $0.0004 he had mined...
<EriC^^> mining isn't that bad money wise
<EriC^^> you can make close to $700/month after electricity costs
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-06
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> morning!
<EriC^^> morning ducasse !
<EriC^^> how are you?
<ducasse> hi EriC^^, good thanks - and you?
<EriC^^> good too
<ducasse> enjoying a quiet morning?
<EriC^^> sort of
<ducasse> raining hard here, supposed to get worse later in the day.
<EriC^^> cool :)
<ducasse> i like rain, so suits me fine. the cat isn't too happy, though :)
<ducasse> hmm, a couple of stuck keys on this laptop...
<EriC^^> whatever you do, don't pour alcohol on it
<EriC^^> i recently got a stuck space bar, and put some alcohol, waited for like 30mins for it to dry, and turned the laptop back on and the keyboard stopped working, i thought 30mins would be enough and taking the keys off is hard
<EriC^^> it's pretty easy to remove the keys, i'm not sure i'd entirely risk it myself, those things are kind of fragile
<ducasse> i've got compressed air, i'll try that
<EriC^^> sounds good
<ducasse> seems fine now \o/
<ducasse> good to start the day with a small victory :)
<EriC^^> yay!
<EriC^^> :)
<ducasse> i need to find a place that sells isopropyl alcohol, i need to clean off some old thermal paste
<ducasse> haven't found any locally, and i assume it's not ok to ship it by post
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader
<ducasse> all well?
<EriC^^> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, EriC^. Doing good here, trying to figure our some vim + tmux issue.
<lordievader> How are you guys doing?
<EriC^^> doing good here thanks
<ducasse> all quiet on this front
<lordievader> :)
<brunch> heya
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<brunch> howdy BluesKaj
<brunch> I'm trying out ubuntu 17.10
<brunch> feels like it offers better performance that fedora
<brunch> except for gnome, gnome is pretty terrible
<BluesKaj> Hi brunch, yeah been testing fedora 26 KDE spin, not too impressed with nvidia driver support :/
<brunch> games run ok in fullscreen mode
<brunch> but there's this odd stuttering when loading new resources
<brunch> on ubuntu gnome fullscreen doesn't give you good performance
<brunch> but that might be the bug I'm experiencing using multiple monitors
<brunch> can't disable the main one unless I do it manually with xrandr
<BluesKaj> gonna give F27 KDE a try to see how it compares to Kubuntu Artful Beta 1, and so far beta1 has held up very nicely...not a gamer but movies run fine in vlc with my legacy gt218 gpu
<BluesKaj> think i need to start planning a new pc build ...some of my HW is becoming left behind support-wise
<daftykins> ooh-err
<daftykins> hi all \o
<BluesKaj> hey daftykins
<brunch> I'm going to get an amd computer next
<brunch> nvidia is such a headache for me
<daftykins> err that's a really bad idea, AMD is in a far worse situation than nvidia
<brunch> is it?
<brunch> What about those vegas?
<daftykins> even if you got working drivers they're only decent for compute tasks
<daftykins> the driver situation on Linux is very messy right now - and since 16.04
<BluesKaj> I'm gona go with an intel cpu next time. maybe an i5 , amd is ok, but not up to speed IMO
<brunch> :/
<BluesKaj> been running amd for over 10yrs
<daftykins> what problems do you have with nvidia? should be just 1) install OS, 2) install binary driver, 3) enjoy
<brunch> my two biggest complains is having the system hang completely with mesa
<brunch> aaaaaand its current incompatibility with wayland
<BluesKaj> nvidia drivers are fine on kubuntu, fedora has a dependency pros with vidpau and nvidia-340 driver conflits
<BluesKaj> conflicts rather
<BluesKaj> and a very messy repos scheme
<daftykins> have to agree with you there on the intel choice, BluesKaj - AMD may have finally made something decent but all the early adopters have essentially paid to help iron out the bugs for AMD
<daftykins> brunch: ah i don't much care for anything until it's stable and mainstream :)
<brunch> also, it feels like nvidia is being a huge burden in the open source community
<brunch> it's like consuming nvidia I'm harming gamers
<BluesKaj> daftykins, yeah that new amd cpu seems buggy from a lot of reports
<daftykins> *nod* firmware updates to resolve RAM compatibility woes, yikes
<daftykins> kernel panics or hard locks early on with Linux
<brunch> isn't amd reclaiming?
<daftykins> reclaiming what?
<brunch> their faulty processors
<daftykins> they're not faulty, they just pushed them out the door before they'd refined components of the motherboard BIOS'
<daftykins> they just so desperately needed a win
<brunch> oh
<BluesKaj> yeah, and amd certainly mucked up ati gpu linux support after buying them out
<nacc> it's interesting that some lappy vendors are starting to do amd lappys again
<daftykins> i've not had a good experience using one before, tbh... be they X2's from the past or A8/A10 and so on
<EriC^^> i was kind of excited for ryzen mobile cpu's
<EriC^^> (laptop)
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all guys
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje
<brunch> evening, lotuspsychje
<ducasse> been at work?
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse and brunch
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: 2 days off, but been city walking/shopping
<lotuspsychje> tomorrow order a w10 + office for a customer
<lotuspsychje> updating artful :p
<brunch> I'm on artful!
<brunch> I'm trying to have both gnome and openbox running
<lotuspsychje> http://imgur.com/a/nWNk4
<brunch> can't get to start openbox if it isn't from the login screen
<lotuspsychje> nice one brunch how you love it?
<brunch> I really really like artful
<lotuspsychje> same here
<brunch> I used to be on fedora because the newer packages
<brunch> but now I see artful actually has even newer packages
<brunch> !
<brunch> man, screw selinux :P
<lotuspsychje> brunch: like wich?
<brunch> like git
<lotuspsychje> !info git artful
<brunch> git's 2.14 here, it was 2.13 in fedora
<ubot5`> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.14.1-1ubuntu3 (artful), package size 3814 kB, installed size 32288 kB
<lotuspsychje> cewl
<brunch> I'm just spotting a couple of bugs in gnome
<lotuspsychje> feel free to share url?
<lotuspsychje> i only found 2 in all stages
<brunch> like changing the multi-screens at system settings
<brunch> it just laughs at me and does nothing
<lotuspsychje> and 1 was early
<lotuspsychje> brunch: perhaps with the Xwayland?
<brunch> so I'm just using xrandr to disable my laptop screen to use the hdmi one as primary
<brunch> that seems to work
<lotuspsychje> yeah or arandr
<brunch> also, there's this thing in gnome3 which forces vertical sync so games run like arse unless they're fullscreen in fedora
<brunch> but fullscreen doesn't work in ubuntu either, it's always terrible framerate :/
<brunch> it does work fine in openbox though, so there's that
<brunch> I want to launch it with startx but screen gets no output...
<brunch> Wish I knew more about how startx works
<lotuspsychje> brunch: might be of wayland not ready yet?
<brunch> is ubuntu using xwayland already?
<lotuspsychje> brunch: found few screen glitches here aswell
<brunch> I'm not using wayland... I think
<lotuspsychje> brunch: ps -e | grep X
<nacc> brunch: it is an option, and will be the default (iirc)
<brunch> yeah I'm using X
<brunch> not a big fan of wayland yet since the nvidia drivers didn't work in fedora
<brunch> although they are a lot more recent in the ubuntu ppas so... who knows!
<lotuspsychje> brunch: you seeing indicators yet in right upper corner in gnome?
<lotuspsychje> brunch: got them enabled by gnome-tweak-tool but not seeing anything there
<lotuspsychje> evening EriC^^
<EriC^^> evening lotus
<EriC^^> how's it going
<EriC^^> ?
<lotuspsychje> great here, playing with artful desktop :p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: http://imgur.com/a/nWNk4
<EriC^^> looks good (Y)
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<EriC^^> there's a movie out 8/10 imdb
<brunch> lotuspsychje, yeah! Try telegram
<EriC^^> "maze"
<EriC^^> about a prison break, true story
<EriC^^> i tried to d/l it from zooqle.com today but the actual file was a different movie
<lotuspsychje> looks good
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: there's another prison movie i wanna see aswell
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: its about a guy that becomes criminal in prison
<EriC^^> older movie?
<lotuspsychje> no will come out soon i think
<lotuspsychje> shot caller
<EriC^^> aha cool
<lotuspsychje> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4633690/
<lotuspsychje> i just love prison movies :p
<EriC^^> ah i saw it
<EriC^^> i mean the d/l
<lotuspsychje> and any good?
<lotuspsychje> ah
<EriC^^> it's been out for a while
<EriC^^> try this maybe https://zooqle.com/%D0%B2%D1%8B%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BB-%D0%B2-%D0%BF%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%82%D1%83-shot-caller-2017-bdrip-avc-%D0%BE%D1%82-hellywood-itunes-wdq1y.html
<lotuspsychje> gonna look both, maze looks awesome
<EriC^^> direct streaming here http://movienight.ws/shot-caller-2017/
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubot5`> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.93.98 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> bbl
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-07
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader, wb
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, how are you doing?
<ducasse> good, thanks - going out to an optician appointment soon. how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good here, doing some typing practice :)
<ducasse> ah, are you using some software for it?
<lordievader> ktouch, practicing colemak.
<lordievader> By default it is quite rigid, 180 characters per minute and an accuracy of >=98% to continue to the next lesson.
<ducasse> why colemak? i have no idea what the advantages are..
<lordievader> The most  used letters are on the homerow, it is supposed to make your typing more efficient.
<lordievader> Qwerty is designed to be as non-efficient as possible ;) (I'm paraphrasing)
<ducasse> well, prevent the pins that strike the paper in a typewriter from locking, yes :)
<ducasse> the reason i've never looked into something like dvorak is that i started typing early enough that qwerty has 'always' been in muscle memory
<lordievader> Same here ;)
<ducasse> i think i'm also too lazy to put in the effort, but i wish you good luck :)
<lordievader> Hahaha, thanks.
<ducasse> btw, do you use any android apps for reading ebooks? any suggestions? i see fbreader is popular, but not sure if it's worth buying.
<lordievader> I use an ipad for reading. Don't think Marvin is available on Android.
<ducasse> no, i've heard about it but don't think it is. i'll try out fbreader with ads and see how it looks.
<lotuspsychje> afternoon guys
<lotuspsychje> found new artful bug
<lotuspsychje> #1715604
<lotuspsychje> bug 1715604
<ubot5`> bug 1715604 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update-manager does not expand details" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1715604
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ducasse> wb BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: playing with artful on business desktop here
<BluesKaj> right, how is it so far, using gnome a I presume?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: for me, fantastic yes in gnome with dash to dock fork
<BluesKaj> dock fork?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: http://imgur.com/a/nWNk4
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: they forked the addon and added by default to have a more 'unity' feeling
<BluesKaj> ahh
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: so thank god its not only the activities button alone anymore
<BluesKaj> I went back to VDs on kde/plasma, activities was too clunky and slow
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: you got chromium installed on artful?
<lotuspsychje> i got keyring unlock password every time i launch chromium
<ducasse> i have chromium, yes, but i haven't seen that. probably because i don't have they keyring daemon running ;)
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows about mms stuff?
<daftykins> picture messaging? :) the tech that nobody wanted
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: have a customer that gets a timeout when receiving or sending a pic tru mms
<lotuspsychje> doublechecked all APN settings with a provider tech
<daftykins> with what kind of phone?
<lotuspsychje> samsung galaxy a3 2017
<daftykins> hmm i'd say it was the telcos problem to support
<ducasse> ask the provider to send him the profile again?
<daftykins> eh you just key 'em in manually
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: could it be that his activation of new sim is recently done?
<lotuspsychje> from yesterday
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: provider made a new ticket also
<daftykins> nah if mobile data works i'd have thought MMS would work... but who uses MMS? :)
<lotuspsychje> lol, those who refuse to send pics tru email/wifi
<lotuspsychje> he's 60 y old, that explains it?
<lotuspsychje> oldskool paying is better right :p
<daftykins> there's always the ol' customary reboot after editing settings i suppose
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: yeah we tryed that too
<daftykins> much sooner use whatsapp and send pics and messages for free
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: webpage from provider also says to send 1 mms to own number to activate
<lotuspsychje> but that also timeouts
<ducasse> i'd talk to the provider, there's not much you can do anyway
<daftykins> *nod*
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah ill do that, ticket is being made anyways
<ducasse> give 'em hell!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> of course, customer complains his old nokia could send mms no probs
<lotuspsychje> so i said, it was another provider also..
<lotuspsychje> cant generalize things like that
<daftykins> yes and his old morse code generator could function on the telegraph pretty well too
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> :>
<ducasse> .---. -....-.  -.--. .---.  ..--.- --- -.--.- -..-. .---. -....-....-.-...-.-
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> ... --- ...
<lotuspsychje> S.O.S.
<ducasse> another idea, convert his images to ascii then send those as sms
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i still got a tamtam here
<lotuspsychje> and send smoke messages over tha mountains
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> given 160 characters per message how many messages would a 640x480 black and white pic require to send? :>
<ducasse> ok, then, compress and uuencode it
<daftykins> i need to write a work invoice, boo
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: good luck!
<daftykins> ;D
<daftykins> i keep all my hours in a notepad, nice analog method
<lotuspsychje> if its on recycled papaer its ok :p
<daftykins> hehe, i think i bought this notepad when i was at Uni, so that's 12 years
<lotuspsychje> thats still from a tree then :p
<daftykins> i'm innocent, sir ;_;
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> we are the innocent victims of throw away society
<lotuspsychje> made in china
<ducasse> uh-oh, enemy cat outside!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> ACTION STATIONS!
 * daftykins dives in the cat bed
<ducasse> gone now :)
<lotuspsychje> gonna go eat croque madam guys
<lotuspsychje> have a nice one :p
<ducasse> ok, enjoy!
<lotuspsychje> tnx ducasse
<lotuspsychje> laterz daftykins
<daftykins> \o
<ducasse> i think i'll play with calibre, transfer ebooks to the tablet
<brunch> I strongly dislike gnome3
<brunch> I miss unity :(
<nacc> brunch: then install it?
<daftykins> go LTS :)
<nacc> brunch: it's still in universe
<brunch> I'm forcing myself forward
<brunch> but I don't feel like gnome is ready yet
<brunch> games run like arse
<brunch> I tried KDE, which runs smoother but I just can't wrap my head around the lack of hotkeys
<brunch> and I'm too lazy to install some plugins to make it run like unity
<brunch> I also miss utouch
<brunch> hopefully snap becomes the main thing, I'm rooting for that as well
<daftykins> happy with normal packages myself
<BluesKaj> dunno anything about sanp
<BluesKaj> snap even :-)
<EriC^^> evening all
<brunch> evening EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey brunch
<BluesKaj> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<EriC^^> wb
<oerheks> :-)
<EriC^^> hey oerheks :)
<oerheks> Hi EriC^^, just made diner, brb
<EriC^^> cool, bon apetite :)
<BluesKaj> was away for a few mins at the neighbourhood mailbox...junkmail and flyers are still plentiful :-)
<BluesKaj> paper advertizing still has it's uses
<BluesKaj> was reading about anew audio client/server called Pipewire that's supposed to replace alsa and pulse audio on fedora
<ducasse> plus gstreamer, aiui - it's also for video. and not alsa, i think, wasn't it jack?
<oerheks> pipewire, interesting, from the Fedora guys
<BluesKaj> the emphasis seemed to be on audio ..video was only mentioned in passing
<ducasse> video was the original goal according to the stuff i read. who cares, i adopt a 'wait and see' approach to this.
<immu> https://blogs.gnome.org/uraeus/2017/06/20/fedora-workstation-26-and-beyond/
<immu> https://pipewire.github.io/pipewire.org/
<BluesKaj> yeah, it looks some kind of video/audio integration to replace pulse and gstreamer as a real media suite
<immu> lets see
<immu> goog nite folks
<immu> EriC^^, hi
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-08
<fareast> word up
<fareast> I just realized I could run flipboard on linux
<fareast> how many android apps have a port on here
<fareast> I am not using ubuntu but am using elementary and I think it is like the same thing right?
<fareast> In all honesty should I be running an android emulator
<fareast> what is going to get me the best experience from a linux machine as far as apps?
<fareast> I am looking for using it as a desktop option
<fareast> I currently love windows 10 and see nothing wrong with it although I don't like how unpersonal windows has become it is just too easy especially if you work in IT
<Bashing-om> fareast: Better to ask in ##linux .
<fareast> thanks for the response
<fareast> see you guys later
<EriC^^> morning all
<ducasse> good morning
<EriC^^> hey ducasse o/
<EriC^^> how are you?
<ducasse> hi EriC^^, all good here. you?
<EriC^^> good thanks
<ducasse> any plans for the day? :)
<EriC^^> plan to do a little coding for some script now
<EriC^^> i want to add a "top useful comments" to the right side of youtubextras.com
<EriC^^> what about you?
<ducasse> not sure, maybe i'll try to finish a few chapters of the python book. i was also given an external disk a while back i've been planning to encrypt and write a backup script for.
<ducasse> plus a udev trigger, so i just need to plug it in.
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> i want to right a udev script or maybe a keyboard shortcut for the hdmi plug out/plug in, sometimes it doesn't switch back to laptop output
<ducasse> either should be quite easy, udev rule would be nicer
<EriC^^> yup
<ducasse> is 'xrandr --auto' enough to fix it when this happens?
<EriC^^> the screen works properly, the sound doesn't switch sometimes though
<EriC^^> sometimes it switches, then when i logout and back in it'll go back to hdmi, it's kind of odd
<ducasse> right, that sounds weird. maybe there are log messages from pulse?
<EriC^^> that's a good idea, i'll check it out
<EriC^^> hey immu
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> morning lordievader o/
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^, how are you?
<EriC^^> good thanks, what about you?
<immu> how are you doing?
<ducasse> \o lordievader
<immu> lordievader, good morning
<immu> hi ducasse
<EriC^^> immu: good thanks, how are you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<lordievader> Hey immu
<immu> had my breakfast and taking with my sister on skype :) you all
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<brunch_> mornin' Blueskaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning brunch_
<brunch> I installed unity
<brunch> don't try to stop me
<brunch> aaaah I missed it much
<brunch> it's the best DE, don't understand the hate :(
<TJ-> It's terrible on high-res and multi-monitor systems
<brunch> I'm on high-res on a multi-monitor setup
<brunch> :s
<TJ-> I have 6 hi-res monitors; unity is unusuable on this setup. It gets in the way, puts applications on the wrong monitor, doesn't figure out the correct res for maximised windows on a single monitor, and other issues
<brunch> oh I just use the big screen attached to my laptop
<TJ-> And that sidebar launcher thing always gets in the way, or pops out when I move to a monitor on the left, or it sometimes would grab the mouse and prevent it moving to the left monitor
<TJ-> the problem with unity was it's origins was in creating a GUI for phones/tablets and then forcing hi-res desktops to use the same layout, which simply doesn't scale properly for hi-res systems (forcing app menu's to the single top taskbar for example - until revolt forced the intro of the option to prevent that)
<daftykins> brunch: heh you're only delaying the inevitable
<TJ-> I solved the PSX controller missing buttons issue - turned out both devices I was testing with (a dualshock 2 and a dance-mat) had hardware failures (broken traces on their flexible ribbons). I had more of those devices stored away and fetched them and everything works fine
<TJ-> So I wasted almost a day thinking there was a problem with the evdev/libinput stuff
<daftykins> oof.
<immu> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piyUrLFvVUw
<immu> EriC^^, hi ducasse BluesKaj :)
<oerheks> nice video immu
<oerheks> .. especially the universal access menu .. still watching
<oerheks> cursor size, nice
<nicomachus> immu: what Telegram app was that?
<nicomachus> just a desktop client from Telegram itself?
<oerheks> snap i guess
<oerheks> telegram-sergiusens ?
<immu> i am not sure as i didn't make the videos
<immu> but you will get it in the app store
<nicomachus> well I'm using an app called Franz that wraps Telegram in with a lot of others, I was going to recommend it. Haha
<EriC^^> hey immu
<immu> hey
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<ducasse> hey, lotus! :)
<ducasse> wb :)
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse how are you?
<immu> lotuspsychje, ducasse hi
<lotuspsychje> hi immu
<immu> whats up
<ducasse> i'm sleepy - zZzZzZ... :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> rainy here, movienight
<lotuspsychje> and short break on irc
<immu> hot here
<immu> dry and hot
<ducasse> watching what?
<immu> send a small video of your rainyday
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: a french movie
<lotuspsychje> immu: im not a social mediafreak :p
<lotuspsychje> immu: your gonna have to trust my word
<immu> i just wanted to see a rainy day on your side of the planet
<ducasse> it's been raining here too, but not atm - just really grey
<lotuspsychje> immu: google belgium forecast
<immu> sure
<ducasse> immu: a picture, if that helps you ;) https://dl2.pushbulletusercontent.com/SDJCbL6WDROx9KC71STPInaEyEGNL37L/20170908_182947.jpg
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0926759/
<immu> lotuspsychje, thats lovely thnx
<lotuspsychje> was pretty decent
<immu> nice backyard :)
<ducasse> the skies look a lot darker irl, bad camera on that phone
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: not heard of it, french movies don't get much coverage here
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i see
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: nordic and english then?
<ducasse> yup, mostly.
<ducasse> i saw a poster for 'it' today, will probably go see that.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: lets hope its gonna be better then dark tower :p
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: is it totaly new, or the remake of the old one?
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: remake, aiui
<lotuspsychje> i guess !wayland might need a remake soon also
<lotuspsychje> !wayland
<ubot5`> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<ducasse> ouch
<lotuspsychje> rip mir :p
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse
<BluesKaj> I've been wondering about wayland, and the good news is there's work progressing towards nvidia support for it
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: work in wich way you know?
<BluesKaj> don't ask me were i saw that,m but it's nvidia linux devs afaik
<BluesKaj> where
<ducasse> BluesKaj: do you know what the actual problem is/has been? just reluctance?
<BluesKaj> yes, thaink they needed a kick in the butt to get moving on wayland support ...probly just "benign neglect"
<ducasse> laziness, in other words :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> think it was on one of the fedora project pages or one of it's developers blogs
<BluesKaj> well I'm off to to some yardwork for a couple hrs ...BBL
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<ducasse> don't think i've seen a "how do i configure this?" wayland question before in #ubuntu, in many ways i'm not looking forward to them
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> wouldnt know where to start
<ducasse> well, i've played with it for a while, and there are plenty of things i know how to do in x11 that is just completely missing
<lotuspsychje> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_(display_server_protocol)
<lotuspsychje> lets c lol
<lotuspsychje> jesus thats some heavy stuff
<ducasse> tl;dr
<ducasse> so, stuff like hidpi and resolutions, for example - is that up to the individual compositors to handle?
<lotuspsychje> i have no idea ducasse
<ducasse> looks like it, from the little i can find
<lotuspsychje> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_debug_Wayland_problems
<ducasse> good find :) i'm on the arch wiki myself, always my first stop :)
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<daftykins> mmm that wiki situation is a sad one
<ducasse> meep-meep!
<daftykins> seemed like such a minefield every time i tried to improve a 'buntu page, though
 * lotuspsychje_ hates lags grrr
<lotuspsychje> i posted the mms prob on a belgium provider forum
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> 90% of replies "so that's the guy that uses MMS" :D
<lotuspsychje> a guy posted his mms settings
<lotuspsychje> and their all the same, so probably its provider block somehow
<daftykins> hrmm, yeah definitely a weird one! although i once had a quirk with a telco in England where texts wouldn't send and i'd get charged, it was because the SIM had an incorrect "message service center" built in
<daftykins> the phone i had at the time had no way to change that, so i had to just pop into the telco shop and get a newer SIM
<daftykins> not sure if the age of SIM is relevant to your client
<lotuspsychje> aha thats an idea daftykins
<lotuspsychje> they sent the new simcard through the mail
<ducasse> EriC^^: here we go, silvian returns...
<immu> lotuspsychje, ask your carrier to msg you the settings to your phone
<immu> install and reboot
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: troll?
<daftykins> yeah settings aren't gonna help
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: the weird thing was, on the phone apn settings there was a whole list of apn's
<daftykins> yeah usually android handsets just guess and you have to pick (but only for data)
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: "i know *everything*", except he really doesn't
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: uh-oh
<daftykins> mine only has my data one, then the mms one
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: this provider is a 'branch' of another bigger provider, perhaps they block new customers of same settings?
<lotuspsychje> i had this with my phone once
<lotuspsychje> main provider had to enter some number in router, but they took too long to do it
<lotuspsychje> so phone didnt work
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje daftykins ducasse
<EriC^^> immu
<daftykins> \o
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: i watched pirates of the carribean today, it was kind of fun
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: ooooh is it an MVNO perhaps? mobile virtual network operator, use anothers' equipment but operate on their own
<immu> what EriC^^ ?
<immu> i watched wonder woman?
<immu> lotuspsychje, which phone you got?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: not really, its a new existing provider, but also uses same dsl lines in belgium
<lotuspsychje> immu: i got ubuntu aquarius 4.5
<lotuspsychje> immu: but this mms problem is on a galaxy A3 2017
<daftykins> can't remember, did touch die entirely on phone?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: updates stopped on july 2017
<daftykins> and that's it forever more?
<lotuspsychje> but im still using it atm
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: i should install the ubports image now
<lotuspsychje> that projects continues the job
<lotuspsychje> #ubports
<daftykins> nicomachus: oh i read a claim that oreo is using mobile data even with wifi on and connected, but i always turn mobile data off manually so i've no idea if it's true :D
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: also turnoff data myself
<daftykins> i only pay for 500MB/month :)
<lotuspsychje> i got prepaid, 50 euro for few months
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: did you see shotcaller yet?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: not yet you?
<EriC^^> nope not yet
<lotuspsychje> tv time here guys
<lotuspsychje> first ep of the voice of flanders
<lotuspsychje> laterz all
<EriC^^> the voice of flanders?
<EriC^^> simpsons flanders?
<immu> maybe we should google it ?
<ducasse> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Voice_van_Vlaanderen
<EriC^^> ohhh
<immu> The Voice van Vlaanderen
<immu> :)
<EriC^^> i'm hyped for the america's got talent show
<EriC^^> every year i watch it on youtube, pretty close this year
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: mmcblk0p2 == ? AHCI set in nios ? and recon this is a NVME device where we want the boot parameter nvme_load=YES  ??
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: that's one of the hybrid tablet pc's
<Bashing-om> bios/nios
<immu> https://youtu.be/aSWihp6yV4Q
<daftykins> nah MMC is non-NVMe :)
<Bashing-om> daftykins: :) .. Oh when can we return you to ubuntu support direct ... Oh me oH My :)
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> let's make ubuntu great again!
<EriC^^> haha
<immu> EriC^^, yeah
<daftykins> XD
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Great ... I miss 10.04 !
<immu> hmm
<daftykins> back when times were simple :)
<immu> yeah
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-09
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> morning
<EriC^^> morning ducasse
<ducasse> hi EriC^^, all well today?
<EriC^^> yeah, thanks, yourself?
<ducasse> all good. waking up with a coke and a smoke :)
<EriC^^> :)
<ducasse> looking at my router 'nest', thinking i should straighten out the cable mess there...
<EriC^^> nest :D
<ducasse> that's what it looks like now :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<daftykins> hey \o
<daftykins> what's new?
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj, enjoying your weekend?
<BluesKaj> hi ducasse, yes , how about you?
<BluesKaj> hey daftykins, mucking about with fedora 27
<daftykins> ah har
<ducasse> what do you think?
<BluesKaj> the networking setup isclunky as hell, it's aful trying to setup a ststic IP. all the documentataion is old and out of date
<BluesKaj> static IP
<BluesKaj> they assume everyoe wants to use NM
<immu> hiyaaa
<BluesKaj> uhoh KB battery is blinking low power
<BluesKaj> hi immu
<ducasse> i started using systemd-networkd on arch, it's actually nice to be able to learn _one_ way to do this and be done with it.
<BluesKaj> well at least arch doesn't use 5 or 6 different conf files to setup a network interface
<immu> how many have looked into solus
<daftykins> seems all distros think you want automagic-and-fail networking :<
<ducasse> not with networkd, at least, i haven't tried netctl and the other alternatives
<BluesKaj> fedora looks like pile of multi-scripts that just been added to for every release and never treid to make it a comprehensive simplified system
<BluesKaj> the networking system that is'
<ducasse> that was my impression as well when i looked at it, but that was a few releases ago
<BluesKaj> think it's worse now with systemd in the mix
<BluesKaj> anyway the packaging system looks like it's received a lot more attention to impress the innocent, but it's also kind of slow and ponderous in the konsole
<BluesKaj> dnf was supposed fix that I think
<BluesKaj> I was interested due it's work on pipewire , but the man is very sketchy
<BluesKaj> I'll be searching for another test distro to run on the old hdd soon
<immu> pipewire is work in progress
<BluesKaj> pipewire has very little progress in real terms atm ... glowing reports don't reflect the reality
<immu> its meant to eventually replace pulse audio and jack
<immu> since its fedora's pet project i would be very concerned about it
<BluesKaj> anyway, gonna switch back to kubuntu...bbiab
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hey pauljw
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj, how are you?
<BluesKaj> pauljw, just fine thanks, and you ?
<pauljw> doing good, thanks.
<ducasse> bbiab
<pauljw> :)
<pauljw> FYI in case it comes up in support: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2370993
<pauljw> some servers are down
<lotuspsychje> hey guys
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> wow gnome system settings have been changed nicely
<lotuspsychje> lemme grab a screen
<lotuspsychje> http://imgur.com/a/WiCHa
<immu> yeah
<lotuspsychje> and change dock positions
<lotuspsychje> artful is so nice release!
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje, having a nice weekend?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: hey mate, a working once :p
<lotuspsychje> *one
<immu> ducasse, leaving
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: when are you starting the new job?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: 2 october :p
<ducasse> cool, looking forward to it?
<immu> what job? which job? ;)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: very, i can also work in between on my days off
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: finally more free time i needed
<ducasse> that will be good, hope they are better at keeping their promises :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: they sure will, because this restaurant is only open at noon
<lotuspsychje> a whole world of difference
<pauljw> hey lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: so small service from 11.30 till 14h/15h
<ducasse> ah, right. well, best of luck! :)
<lotuspsychje> thanks mate
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: weekends off and holidays will do me alotta goods
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: found another bug of some sorts
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: like a screen glitch in the dock
<ducasse> could be a driver bug?
<lotuspsychje> not sure
<lotuspsychje> lemme imgur it
<ducasse> pauljw: do you live some place that will be affected by irma?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: on chromium icon: http://imgur.com/a/JE6Iu
<lotuspsychje> irma is WOW!
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: try opening the icon file, could be file corruption
<lotuspsychje> i did open chromium doesnt change
<lotuspsychje> lemme try remove and re-add
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: no, i mean the right chromium-browser.png or whatever it is
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> wich folder is that again?
<ducasse>  /usr/share/icons/<theme>
<lotuspsychje> wow more folders
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<pauljw> ducasse, not really, we're expecting some rain out of it, that's about it.  i'm in Indiana, the middle of the country.
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<pauljw> EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey pauljw :)
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: /usr/share/applications shows a full chromium icon
<ducasse> pauljw: good, i guess a hurricane would dissipate most of it's energy before it got that far inland
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: checkout new gnome settings and movable dock: http://imgur.com/a/WiCHa
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: try resizing the dock?
<lotuspsychje> good idea
<lotuspsychje> bingo!
<pauljw> yeah, even as big as irma is, landmass takes the energy out of them.
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: it worked?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: size 36 glitches it, all other sizes fixes it!
<pauljw> :)
<EriC^^> looks good!
<EriC^^> is that wayland?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: its not final, so not sure
<EriC^^> so clean though
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: lotuspsychje@ArtfullBOX:~$ ps -e | grep X
<lotuspsychje>   923 tty1     00:10:19 Xorg
<EriC^^> aha
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: that would count as a bug right?
<lotuspsychje> lemme add a full dock icons
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: i'd think so, could be a problem resizing the icon file to fit the dock at 36x36
<ducasse> ask in +1 if anyone can confirm
<ducasse> (i'd do it, but i really don't want to install all of gnome)
<lotuspsychje> only chromium glitches, weird
<lotuspsychje> got a full dock with icons now
<lotuspsychje> replacing to other place doesnt fix
<ducasse> try reinstalling chromium-browser, maybe the theme as well - not sure where it gets the icon from
<ducasse> (icon theme, that is)
<lotuspsychje> lemme try that
<lotuspsychje> purging
<ducasse> there is /usr/share/pixmaps/chromium-browser.png in chromium-browser, could be that
<lotuspsychje> reinstalling
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: fixxed now
<ducasse> so, probably bad file
<lotuspsychje> yeah, tnx for help
<ducasse> np
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: do you remember a guy in +1 having problems with a snap the other day? i can't remember who else was present...
<lotuspsychje> pixmaps show correct png
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i remember a snap discussion, but not sure it was +1, what was it about again?
<ducasse> js error when trying to run, it was an electron app
<ducasse> anyway, today someone else had the exact same problem with a different snap, also electron based
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> no cant recall something about that
<ducasse> we should keep an eye open, see if it happens to others
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: remember wich day it was?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: got it: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/09/08/%23ubuntu+1.html
<lotuspsychje> ballyhoo
<ducasse> yes, that was the last one (i didn't see it until this morning), there was one earlier. pretty sure it was in +1, since it definitely was for artful.
<ducasse> yep, thursday
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i guess snaps the owner is responsable for, so we will get nice snaps and not so nice snaps?
<immu> folks
<immu> does any one remember place value of maths?>
<ducasse> idk, but this only seems to affect some people, and only on artful
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/07/why-electron-apps-arent-bad-2
<lotuspsychje> didnt find usefull artful bugs yet
<ducasse> i'll look into it further tomorrow, but maybe this could be an artful bug
<lotuspsychje> yeah
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-09-10
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
 * Bashing-om present - though un-accounted for :)
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> only coffee and sleep can rescue us
<Bashing-om> Oh I am adicted to irc . there is no saving me ( ask my other half !)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> my other half doesnt wanna go to work
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: We are both retired, but I tell ya .. trying to live on Social security is not cutting it . One of us is going to have to find gainful employment :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> gtg work  laterz guys
<ducasse> morning all
<EriC^^> morning
<ducasse> good morning, EriC^^ - all well?
<EriC^^> yup thanks you?
<ducasse> good here, reading mail and relaxing.
<EriC^^> cool
<ducasse> now i'm being used for climbing on :)
<EriC^^> hehe
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> installing kernels from a google plus forum - seems like a smart move...
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw :-)
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj, sorry stepped away... :)
<immu> hi all amigos :)
<immu> ducasse, hi lordievader hi
<immu> BluesKaj, hey
<BluesKaj> hi immu
<immu> its quite in here? are you watching something
<EriC^^> good evening everyone
<daftykins> hi hi!
<oerheks> :-)
<EriC^^> hi guys :)
<ducasse> \o
<EriC^^> hey ducasse
<BluesKaj> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> daftykins
 * daftykins sips a smooth merlot
<BluesKaj> and oerheks
<daftykins> :)
<pauljw> Hi everyone
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-02
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<OerHeks> :-)
<lotuspsychje> ; )
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<EoflaOE> good morning
<lotuspsychje> morning EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> good morning to you too lotuspsychje. How is your day?
<lotuspsychje> starts good, sunny, coffee,..
<lotuspsychje> hows your start going
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: My start is good.
<EoflaOE> How is the kernel going?
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: i had a user with realtek & kernel 5.0 flickering too
<lotuspsychje> i had him also affect the bug
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: i dont expect a solution fast..
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Yes. Which Realtek device? The same Ethernet one?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<EoflaOE> OK.
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: ill see what happens on next kernel releases
<EoflaOE> OK
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<OerHeks> :-)
<EoflaOE> Hello marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> last Friday I bought three metal CDs!!!
<marcoagpinto> https://i.imgur.com/VVYWQAg.jpg
<marcoagpinto> :)
<OerHeks> A choco donut and a cherrybeer walk into a bar ..
<EoflaOE> hello OerHeks
<OerHeks> GET OUT, WE DO NOT  SERVE BREAKFAT!
<OerHeks> hi EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> How are you doing?
<marcoagpinto> dear brothers, 19.10 is almost due
<marcoagpinto> :)
<OerHeks> i am waiting for my breakfast
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: And it will get an official wallpaper soon
<marcoagpinto> :)))))))))))
<marcoagpinto> damn... yesterdat at 6:30am I improved my Proofing Tool GUI webpages a little... but I haven't uploaded because it was work day and I need to reread them again
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I will do it today
<EoflaOE> Nice. I just made a new version of KS yesterday
<marcoagpinto> it is risky to do project stuff in week days
<marcoagpinto> work days*
<marcoagpinto> i am always stressed
<marcoagpinto> guys?! I have no cola :((((((((((
<marcoagpinto> I will buy some soon
<marcoagpinto> yesterday night dad was in an hurry so I didn't have time to buy it at work
<marcoagpinto> I only had time to buy a moldure and print a photo in Kodak
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: OK.
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> will 20.04 bring 512-bit filesystem?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> I have no idea if 20.04 will support 512-bit filesystem.
<Ben64> 19.10 doesn't even exist yet, 20.04 stuff definitely isn't set
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> I was wondering if in the next few years someone will implement a standard for 256-bit IPs
<marcoagpinto> the idea is to use it after we spreed to other planets
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> 2^256 gives tons of IPs
<marcoagpinto> it will happen in the future and I hope to be in my lifetime
<marcoagpinto> space is the place
<marcoagpinto> spread*
<marcoagpinto> soon we will have bases on the moon and colonise Mars
<marcoagpinto> :)
<Ben64> ipv6 is already more than we'll ever use
<EoflaOE> But I still use ipv4 for some reason. Will ipv6 be enforced in the next years?
<marcoagpinto> Ben64: I am thinking in the future when there will be space colonisation
<marcoagpinto> which is also one of the reason why I refer to 512-bit file system
<marcoagpinto> reasons*
<marcoagpinto> sorry for the typos
<Ben64> ok but still, ipv6 is more than we'd ever use
<daftykins> that's utterly silly
<Ben64> also, you can't have internet work that far
<marcoagpinto> silly? :)
<Ben64> it is
<marcoagpinto> it is the future
<Ben64> no
<daftykins> no it's not
<marcoagpinto> "we will do it not because it is easy, but because it is hard"
<Ben64> it's not hard, just silly
<daftykins> no they'll never connect other planets to the same earth-based internet
<Ben64> until wormholes
<daftykins> they would most definitely have to get routed and not all have their own IPs xD
<daftykins> there have been some interesting takes on this in sci-fi games that include galaxy wide species communicating
<Ben64> a lot of the stuff i see just says it goes faster than light, problem solved
<daftykins> :D
<marcoagpinto> 2^256=1,1579208923731619542357098500869e+77
<marcoagpinto> :p
<Ben64> 2^128=340282366920938463463374607431768211456
<daftykins> ah in Mass Effect they have relay buoys that have to cache up and send things when congestion dips, then there becomes a rich and poor internet as your data will come through / be sent sooner if you pay more
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhh
<marcoagpinto> Ben64: it looks huge... I forgot to do a 2^128 :)
<Ben64> each gram on earth would be able to have 56979632773 ipv6 addresses
<Ben64> so... we'll never run out
<marcoagpinto> good to know :)
<marcoagpinto> thank you
<marcoagpinto> :p
<EoflaOE> But I still use ipv4 for some reason. Will ipv6 be enforced in the next years?
<Ben64> hopefully
<marcoagpinto> but a 512-bit OS is still viable since in the near future we will have 1 PT SSDs
<Ben64> ipv4 needs to die
<marcoagpinto> yes, ipv4 needs to die
<marcoagpinto> my ISP still uses it
<marcoagpinto> :(
<marcoagpinto> it sucks
<Ben64> marcoagpinto: still no on the 512b
<daftykins> there is nothing wrong with v4
<Ben64> plenty wrong with v4
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: it only gives 4 millions addresses
<marcoagpinto> 2^32
<Ben64> billion
<daftykins> i still seem to be online and breathing? :)
<daftykins> i can think of much greater issues in this life
<marcoagpinto> Ben64: let me calculate
<daftykins> crying over addressing versions is simply daft
<Ben64> says DAFTykins
<marcoagpinto> 4 294 967 296
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh... right
<marcoagpinto> I have been wrong all these years
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> Ben64: so you noticed that huh :)
<Ben64> there's just not enough to go around
<Ben64> that's why NAT exists
<Ben64> and in the beginning they gave huge blocks to companies and it just needs to go
<daftykins> it's ok we just need to put our masks on and go and raid some from Africa
 * lordievader doesn't want to retrieve a web page from a server on another planet, the latency alone would bore me to death
<OerHeks> space internet uses huge relays
<marcoagpinto> back from the store!
<marcoagpinto> lordievader: 5G :)
<marcoagpinto> then it will come 6G, 7G, etc.
<marcoagpinto> Internet will become faster and faster
<lordievader> That will not solve the latency problem.
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhhh :((((
<marcoagpinto> I have no answer for that yet
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> goverments will come up with a solution
<lordievader> No. The distance is simply too large.
<lordievader> Even with a fiber link between planets the latency will be huge.
<marcoagpinto> :(((((
<lordievader> Have you seen the film Passengers?
<lordievader> Basically spaceship from earth to a far away planet. Halfway on that journey they send a message back to earth. Estimated time for a reply... a year. Sure, it is a film, but the principle still applies.
<marcoagpinto> the name rings a bell but I haven't seen that film
<OerHeks> cluelessperson likes to rant about his dual touchscreen setup, not recognising touch events when desktop is span over 2 displays
<OerHeks> LoLz
<lotuspsychje> always the same nicks ranting
<lotuspsychje> im getting like dozen-dejavu's
<EoflaOE> hi lordievader
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EoflaOE> Hello BluesKaj
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj!!!! Hello my dear brother! >:)
<BluesKaj> hey marcoagpinto
<EoflaOE> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey EoflaOE
<lotuspsychje> !info sssd-common bionic
<ubot5> sssd-common (source: sssd): System Security Services Daemon -- common files. In component main, is extra. Version 1.16.1-1ubuntu1.3 (bionic), package size 951 kB, installed size 4488 kB
<Bashing-om> UWN594 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue594 :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-03
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> guys?! What about accepting apps certificates with ECC :)
<marcoagpinto> I was going to suggest the same to Microsoft
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> Hello marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE!
<marcoagpinto> my dear beloved brother!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: How are you doing?
<marcoagpinto> I am doing fine, thanks, and you?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> I am doing fine too
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: How was your project?
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE: the PhD project?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> or which other?
<marcoagpinto> last week I implemented some new stuff into the PhD project, but it is risky to make changes without major testing
<marcoagpinto> the software is slow as hell as it has tons of calculations and if I screw up it is bad
<marcoagpinto> imagine I am at the exam using this new version and that it crashes )
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: OK. Test well. I am thinking about the new version of KS.
<marcoagpinto> cool
<EoflaOE> Thnaks
<EoflaOE> Thanks*
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE: I can't test it well, because it is slow as hell and takes all RAM in this old laptop :) . The Professor was the one testing it because he invented the Information Metric and was testing his theory with the software
<marcoagpinto> my main simulation for the PhD takes 20-30 minutes to finish in this machine
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I can't wait 30 minutes to test every change I make
<marcoagpinto> it is too long
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: OK. In my project, running it with debug mode on takes 20-40MB of RAM. Recently I have made a networked debugger, and would like to have chat in it.
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I too have a debugger in my software
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> it is useful
<EoflaOE> Networked? Or locally to a file?
<marcoagpinto> in a window
<marcoagpinto> it shows information in a window
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> Nice.
<marcoagpinto> I have a toolbar with tons of buttons (16x16 pixels), if I win the EuroMillions tonight I will pay to the guy who made the graphics to develop SVG images with a minimun 24x24
<marcoagpinto> He designed all the buttons for free, so I can't ask him to do more for free
<EoflaOE> Nice.
<marcoagpinto> but 24x24 won't fit in my screen :) . I will need a 1920x1080p display
<EoflaOE> And your current screen resolution is?
<marcoagpinto> 1366x768
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> a laptop
<marcoagpinto> even with 1366 an option is partly cut as it doesn't fit
<EoflaOE> OK. I have 1400x900 in my old PC and 1600x900 in my new PC.
<EoflaOE> 1440*
<marcoagpinto> I have also a few windows that don't fit 100% with 768 :)
<marcoagpinto> I need 1920x1080 for everything to fit
<marcoagpinto> if I changed all gadgets to GTK3 size, nothing would fit on the screen :)
<EoflaOE> Ok.
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: My project, KS, has to be run through the console because it has no GUI. It's a kernel simulator and should be in a console.
<marcoagpinto> ahhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> back in the 1990s I too created a tool that worked in a console
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> but now it has a GUI
<EoflaOE> Nice.
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: For now, goodbye. I will return after sometime.
<marcoagpinto> oki
<marcoagpinto> take care
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj! Hello!
<marcoagpinto> >:) <- demon drinking his cola
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<lordievader> 👋
<marcoagpinto> guys?!
<marcoagpinto> I have just tried my Proofing Tool GUI app with PureBasic 5.71 on Ubuntu 18.04, and I still get a black emoji and no "&" using "&&" in a pop-up menu
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> can someone with programming knowledge try this to see if it is a PureBasic issue or Ubuntu's?
<marcoagpinto> (I tried both with GTK3 and GTK2)
<EoflaOE> Hello marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> Hello
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> How are you doing?
<marcoagpinto> I am okay I guess
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> and you?
<marcoagpinto> :p
<EoflaOE> I am doing fine. I made a new post in my blog
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<marcoagpinto> what is the URL?
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: I will get it
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: https://eofla.wordpress.com/2019/09/03/good-news-and-bad-news/
<marcoagpinto> ahhh
<marcoagpinto> let me check it
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh :))))
<marcoagpinto> I too receive scam e-mails
<marcoagpinto> :p
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: That should stop. Correct?
<marcoagpinto> a year or two ago I had an e-mail from LinkedIn that looked real... but its linked pointed to a .ru URL
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> yes
<marcoagpinto> damn criminals
<marcoagpinto> weeks ago I had some foreigners customers at the supermarket... when I got home I had a friend request on Facebook from them, so I accepted, and they tried to sell me something
<EoflaOE> Some may even use unicode characters in hostnames, if possible.
<marcoagpinto> a scam
<marcoagpinto> and why is it that the referring sites that access Proofing Tool GUI's page are usually from Russia or porno sites?
<marcoagpinto> it is very strange
<marcoagpinto> I see the statistics now and then
<EoflaOE> Yes. I don't like scam sites too.
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: I once saw a technique used by some scammers that involves unicode characters that looks like regular characters. I don't recall the name
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> around 1999 there was an e-mail in my internship that had a virus... the link was something like dysneyland.com
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I can't remember
<marcoagpinto> so, it was an executable attachment claiming to pass as a site URL
<marcoagpinto> it was possible in the 1990
<marcoagpinto> it was possible in the 1990s
<EoflaOE> And was it malicious? And does it contain viruses?
<marcoagpinto> of course it was a virus
<marcoagpinto> back then the mail software wasn't as good as today
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> OK. I did not get a virus mail, but got one scam mail.
<marcoagpinto> one?
<marcoagpinto> I would get 50+ scams per day in the old e-mail?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> because my address was all over the Internet
<marcoagpinto> in the sapo.pt one I recieve spam too but the server filters most of it
<EoflaOE> I have one in my primary hotmail, but got no scam mails in the other. My gmail sometimes gets spam mails, one claiming to be Arabian but are really cybercriminals.
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... I want to win the EuroMillions tonight and retire!!!! :(((((((
<marcoagpinto> I am tired of the silly life on earth
<marcoagpinto> I wanted to dedicate all my time to open-source
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: OK.
<lakitu> {05:23:59 pm:} <lakitu> here's a question maybe more explored by women, at least (stereo)typically: on my android tablet, i have several photo editors which do pretty well for touch ups... a lot is automated & its easy & works surprisingly well. does linux have anything like this - the 'new gen' of especially-personal-shot photo editors? {05:38:46 pm:} <lakitu> i'm kind of discussing this in another room, & i'll say it here:
<lakitu> there's new gen of photo editors, e.g on android, that let you touch up your face, rather than just do a fish lens or red hue
<lakitu> {05:39:18 pm:} <lakitu> i'd love to find one for linux, or if there isn't, then free idea to make some/one {05:42:00 pm:} <lakitu> linux face touch-up apps would help bring the female element to linux too, one might think
<lakitu> {05:42:47 pm:} <lakitu> as well as younger generations, who like to play with, trade their photos {05:42:51 pm:} <lakitu> quite a bit {05:43:21 pm:} <lakitu> etc
<lakitu> last paste: {05:34:25 pm:} <lakitu> like this one, FaceTune, has a 'detail' brush that simply just brings out detail in e.g your eyes. you just rub over your eyes & it makes them a lot more detailed / better looking. there are other things too {05:34:42 pm:} <lakitu> i'm sure there's plenty of other programs too
<sarnold> heh, my first thought was gimp plugins, but I wonder how easy it is to find those .. https://www.gimp.org/registry/ doesn't look real happy
<sarnold> this page suggests that there might a package gimp-plugin-registry that can be used to install plugins: https://beebom.com/best-gimp-plugins/
<lakitu> no - from my experience with gimp - it's not that it 'couldn't - but at least that it does not have things like e.g FaceTune
<lakitu> 'couldn't'*
<sarnold> but maybe 5% of the plugins listed on that page look *vaguely* like what you mentioned
<lakitu> right - kind of sketched my experience/impression with GIMP
<sarnold> and I'm going to guess nothing as polished as the android ones you mentioned
<lakitu> the thing is i love Linux, & want to see it succeed
<lakitu> i think this would be good for many, including the two demographics i mentioned
<lakitu> they're effortless sarnold. they really are
<lakitu> just drag a brush & it looks a lot better
<lakitu> e.g the detail brush in FaceTune
<lakitu> (again, just bringing out details)
<lakitu> gimp plugins may be the best way to go
<lakitu> i can't say i've exhausted the World Wide Web for especially-face-tailored photo editing plugins, but i have not found anything beyond 'red eye reductino' - which is ancient - in GIMP
<lakitu> red-eye reduction.*
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-430 bionic
<ubot5> Package nvidia-driver-430 does not exist in bionic
<sarnold> what blows my mind is that some of those things can do video filtering; I'm not sure if they're *realtime* or not, but I had the impresson they were. they're crazy.
<lakitu> cool
<lakitu> the GIMP plugins you mean?
<lakitu> i was gonna say, i remember some '90s Windows freeware having red-eye reduction, even
<Bashing-om> Bot is telling an untruth - " sysop@x1804mini:~$ apt list nvidia-driver-430 >>
<Bashing-om> nvidia-driver-430/bionic-updates 430.26-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 amd64"
<lakitu> this is not a blanket cricitism of Linux of photo editing software, but there genuinely is a new generation of photo editors e.g in iOS & Android
<sarnold> lakitu: it might have been tiktok's integrated filtering thing..
<lakitu> i see
<lakitu> (photo-editing software*)
<lakitu> well anyway
<lakitu> i'll peruse those GIMP plugins - maybe there's something
<lakitu> or just use my tablet for now
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-04
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning
<marcoagpinto> Heya!
<lordievader> Good morning
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> I have been up for ~2 hours working on the GB speller
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> since 5am
<marcoagpinto> there is still thousands of plurals + possessives to be added to words
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.60.62 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone
<lordievader> Morning EoflaOE
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<EoflaOE> Good morning lordievader, and I am doing fine
<EoflaOE> How about you?
<lordievader> Doing good here
<marcoagpinto> hey hey
<marcoagpinto> >:) <- cola demon
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> hey EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Hello lotuspsyxhje, how are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> all good here tnx
<EoflaOE> You are welcome. I am doing fine roo
<EoflaOE> too*
<JonelethIrenicus> I heard we may be getting automatic gpu switching based on the type of application for nvidia optimus based laptops?
<JonelethIrenicus> is this true?
<pragmaticenigma> JonelethIrenicus: Please know that everyone in #ubuntu and other #ubuntu-* related channels are volunteers. That said, I take the approach of I'll believe it when it happens and not pay much mind to announcements about potential up and coming features
<BluesKaj> JonelethIrenicus, don't know, where did you hear/see that?
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: it was from nvidia i believe some beta driver but said implementation still had to be done on linux
<JonelethIrenicus> BluesKaj: wish i had a link
<JonelethIrenicus> maybe i can dig it up
<lotuspsychje> JonelethIrenicus: we recently had an article for new nvidia drivers i recall
<lotuspsychje> JonelethIrenicus: https://news.softpedia.com/news/nvidia-releases-new-linux-graphics-driver-with-many-improvements-and-bug-fixes-527209.shtml
<JonelethIrenicus> i will take a look
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, page won't load
<lotuspsychje> working here BluesKaj, vpn related?
<pragmaticenigma> link worked for me as well
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, dunno, tried both FF and chrome
<lotuspsychje> must be your end BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> dns?
<JonelethIrenicus> you using a terminal client? i know sometimes it cuts the links off
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: UWN material? https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/09/ubuntu-dock-trash-external-drives
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Yes, because it's Ubuntu related
<lotuspsychje> jeremy31: pinged by ioria bug #1842686
<ubot5> bug 1842686 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wifi adapter not found after -60" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842686
<EoflaOE> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> How are you doing?  I am doing fine
<BluesKaj> doing fine here too, trying to find the bug in Konversation irc client that doesn't hold my socks5 proxy pw setting.. beginning to piss me off
<EoflaOE> BluesKaj: Thanks for discovering a bug. If you can't find it, report it.
<EoflaOE> BluesKaj: You still can't open Softpedia?
<BluesKaj> EoflaOE, unfortunately it's an old recurring bug that was reported ys ago, was fixed for a short time but it's back, and I'm fed up with reporting it and complaining to the konversation chat ...they just ignore my complaints
<BluesKaj> i switched vpn severs, the toronto server is obviously blocked due to abuse I guess, so the montreal server works well
<EoflaOE> BluesKaj: I mean report it to Ubuntu Launchpad's Konversation bug. Are you sure that your complaints are ignored in Launchpad?
<BluesKaj> about softpedia ^
<BluesKaj> yes I'm sure
<EoflaOE> BluesKaj: OK. So you still can't connect to Softpedia?
<BluesKaj> yes I can connect thru the montreal server as i posted above
<EoflaOE> BluesKaj: Some servers might have problems. Which VPN are you using?
<BluesKaj> think the toronto server is carrying more loads since the montreal server seems to be a bit faster loading pages
<BluesKaj> PIAvpn
<EoflaOE> BluesKaj: Paid plans? Or just free?
<BluesKaj> it's a paid plan,  free vpns are awfully slow
<BluesKaj> they're working on the wireguard protocol atm, but it won't be ready for a while afaik
<BluesKaj> their openvpn for linux is very well done including an unthrottled0 socks5 proxy server in the netherlands for DLing large files (read torrents)
<BluesKaj> the socks5 proxy works very well in qbittorrent, which can accommodate their settings
<EoflaOE> BluesKaj: I use ProtonVPN with a free plan to get around Forbidden 403 errors in some sites, because of sanctions.
<BluesKaj> nice
<EoflaOE> Thanks.
<JimBuntu> FWIW: If I'm being a jerk in #ubuntu, please alert me
<hggdh> JimBuntu: not really, almost ;-)
<JimBuntu> thanks hggdh, I didn't want to cross that line, but I figure walking up to it is OK once in a great while, when needed\
<hggdh> and the best channel would probably be elsewhere, anyways (I frankly have NO idea which browser still accepts Java)
<hggdh> JimBuntu: and yeah
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-05
<Sveta> gday
<Bashing-om> Sveta: Good day in the neioghborhood :D
<Sveta> Bashing-om, you in Australia too?
<Bashing-om> Sveta: Nope - I reside in USA Arkansas .
<Sveta> OK
<Bashing-om> Sveta: Any thoughts on how we can get additional info on ht3567's sloppyation ?
<Sveta> live usb sounds like a good idea
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Sveta> it's pretty hard to tell what his problem is, without reading the error messages
<Sveta> he says some hardware error, but does not screenshot or copy/paste it
<lotuspsychje> just for feedback:
<lotuspsychje> yesterday we had 4 4.15 -60 bugs, 2 kernel panics, 1 realtek not working, and 1 system freeze
<lotuspsychje> kernel -58 all working
<lotuspsychje> bug #1842686
<ubot5> bug 1842686 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wifi adapter not found after -60" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842686
<lotuspsychje> bug #1842629
<ubot5> bug 1842629 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel panic not syncing with 4.15.0-60-generic" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842629
<lotuspsychje> bug #1842447
<ubot5> bug 1842447 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Kernel Panic with linux-image-4.15.0-60-generic when specifying nameserver in docker-compose" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842447
<Sveta> Bashing-om, is English your first language?
<Bashing-om> Sveta: And the only one ( English ) that I can use :(
<Sveta> Aha.
<Sveta> Sounds like you would like to learn a second language.
<Sveta> If you choose Spanish or Russian, then we can learn together.
<Bashing-om> Sveta: And I maange to mangle English a lot :P
<sarnold> ochen kruto :D
<OerHeks> i speak dutch, english and chihuahua
<Sveta> Don't worry, your English won't get worse if you start learning a second language.
<Bashing-om> manage*
<sarnold> Sveta: hah, mine did..
<sarnold> Sveta: I'd often not be able to remember the word I was going for, and would often think of the german word instead.
<Bashing-om> Sveta: I have some small familiarity with Spanish.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: lol
<lotuspsychje> added 1842785 to the discuss team
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: ^ interesting for you too
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: How so?
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: bug was solved with kernel 4.19
<lordievader> What bug, the number is recognized as a telephone number
<lotuspsychje> bug #1842785
<ubot5> bug 1842785 in linux (Ubuntu) "Freeze after waking up from suspend on a Ryzen 3000 based system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842785
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: I can confirm that a 4.19 kernel does not have this problem.
<lordievader> Then again, I run a different disto...
<kareempharmacist> Hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome kareempharmacist
<kareempharmacist> I love Ubuntu. It made Linux possible
<lotuspsychje> glad you like it, we like it too!
<OerHeks> I hate it .. but there is no real alternative
<lotuspsychje> lol
<kareempharmacist> As my nickname implies I am a pharmacist in Egypt I wish I could find some pharmacy management software for my pharmacy that works on Ubuntu
<kareempharmacist> It has to be custom made. And the printer has to be compatible with linux
<kareempharmacist> I found only one brand in Egypt thst has a driver fir Linux/Ubuntu
<kareempharmacist> that
<JimBuntu> kareempharmacist, what kind of software do you need? I'm sure it exists, but might not be a single app
<OerHeks> i looked around, no serious candidates for free, AFAIK
<EoflaOE> Hello everyone
<JimBuntu> Hi EoflaOE !
<JimBuntu> OerHeks, I would say hi to you... but we see each other every day, lol
<EoflaOE> Hello JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> EoflaOE, thank you for the generous support, in case no one said thanks lately
<EoflaOE> You are welcome JimBuntu
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-06
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<sveta> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey sveta
<JimBuntu> Good morning Sveta , may the blessings of he and her be yours today, and that of yours tomorrow
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<EoflaOE> Does anybody know what time is glitchd banned? He pasted output to chat by accident.
<Sveta> ask #ubuntu-ops ?
<EoflaOE> Thanks Sveta
<Sveta> no worries
<jeremy31> !releases
<ubot5> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<immu> hi....
<oer> hey immu :-)
<immu> whats up
<oer> not much, friday feeling
<immu> relaxing
<oer> done cleaning and ironing and garbage and shopping
<immu> ccol
<immu> i am just lazzzing out
<immu> no matter which distro i go to try out i always end up with Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<immu> BluesKaj, howdiii
<lotuspsychje> !core
<akemlenovo_> I think rtl8723be wifi still has a memory leak but only really noticeable after maybe a week of uptime or more. It was 30 days and RAM was nearly full and swap was used too.
<akemlenovo_> I blacklisted it, and i use another wifi chip on USB, for now there is no leak i'm still at about 1GB RAM used after few days...
<daftykins> still on that topic eh? :)
<akemlenovo_> Yeah because maybe people shutdown their laptop everyday, so they wouldn't notice it, and servers don't run on Wifi usually.
<pizzaiolo> i think i might have a similar issue akemlenovo_
<pizzaiolo> chrome couldn't handle having video play on one screen and 3 tabs on the other. saw i was at 6.8/8gb used, so i rebooted and it went down to ~2.5gb used
<akemlenovo_> In my case the laptop is up all the time on Wifi with qbittorrent and IRC with a bot but no heavy stuff running.
<pizzaiolo> i usually keep my laptop on overnight
<akemlenovo_> pizzaiolo, Yep, if you can't trace back the memory then it's probably the same problem, you have 8723be wifi chip?
<pizzaiolo> not sure, let me check
<pizzaiolo> i believe it's a killer 1535
<pizzaiolo> QCA6174
<TJ-> That's Atheros so not the same
<TJ-> pizzaiolo: akemlenovo_'s issue was there was no sign of what was using the memory neither per-process or for the kernel, and the cause was a missing "kfree(skb)" (failure to free memory for a socket buffer) in some edge-cases.
<TJ-> akemlenovo_: seems like maybe there are more rare paths with the same problem
<akemlenovo_> TJ-, Yes, i think it must be the same sort of problem, i'm waiting some more time with it blacklisted to see if things are running normally. I'm still using Wifi but it's another chip, on USB.
<pizzaiolo> ah, i see. thanks for the info TJ-
<daftykins> i certainly would hope no wifi on servers :)
<akemlenovo_> daftykins, yeah :) but sometimes there is maybe the case with servers with Wifi APs, for hotels or other places with captive portals for clients to connect with their Wifi.
<daftykins> you wouldn't have a radio directly in a PC to run any of that
<akemlenovo_> I see but on the routers then? It would probably run some linux too, but most likely a very well tested version for the hardware its running.
<daftykins> if a router were running a full standard Linux you'd not have wireless in it again - i know where you're coming from but it's a massive stretch :)
<daftykins> cheap laptop with rubbish wifi card and driver vs. kit deployed for proper jobs
<daftykins> was there some mix of HWE kernel involvement also, anyway? i forget
<lotuspsychje> ./blacklist weekendtrolls
<oer> can i be on your list?
<oer> *hips*
<lotuspsychje> :p
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-07
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<EoflaOE> Good morning everyone
<lotuspsychje> good morning EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Good morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> all good over there?
<EoflaOE> Yes
<EoflaOE> And how is your day?
<lotuspsychje> all nice, coffee & breakfast were nice
<EoflaOE> Nice. How is the kernel going?
<lotuspsychje> until things are solved, im on 5.3 EoflaOE
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: and when 20.04 development starts, im going to clean install on the affected laptop
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: i always help debug LTS in early stages
<EoflaOE> Nice. I keep track of design and behavior changes
<lotuspsychje> you like ubuntu's eyecandy?
<EoflaOE> Yes, but when it comes to Yaru icon theme, then no, I am switching to the old one.
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: https://www.deviantart.com/lotuspsychje/gallery
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Because I am on Android it seems to be loading 90s style instead of normal.
<lotuspsychje> oh kk
<EoflaOE> By the way everything is nice
<marcoagpinto> [11:33] <marcoagpinto> I am very depressed :((((((((
<EoflaOE> Hello marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> hello EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> How is your day going?
<marcoagpinto> I told my parents I wasn't going to work this weekend as I am feeling very down... mum shouted at me saying I live off them :( she told several times I am a parasite
<marcoagpinto> I am drinking cola
<marcoagpinto> 3,5 litres today
<EoflaOE> Nice, and I will be drinking it on lunch, too. So, how is the project going?
<marcoagpinto> which one of the projects?
<EoflaOE> The project that you're working on.
<marcoagpinto> well, I have the GB speller, Proofing Tool GUI and the PhD software
<marcoagpinto> yesterday I made an important enhancement in the PhD software gaining ~3-5 minutes in simulations
<marcoagpinto> usually in the 14'' laptop each simulation takes 23? 24? minutes (I am stressed and can't remember)
<marcoagpinto> I only know I compared before and after the enhancement
<EoflaOE> Nice. About Kernel Simulator, I am making the new version. I am making sure that it's ready before going to school tomorrow.
<marcoagpinto> you are going to school on Sunday?
<EoflaOE> Yes.
<marcoagpinto> https://www.fernandocarvalhorodrigues.eu/en/curriculum-vitae.html##10
<marcoagpinto> I am the only PhD student left
<marcoagpinto> (see at the bottom)
<EoflaOE> Nice.
<lotuspsychje> frad: wich ubuntu/kernel are you running on clevo plz?
<lotuspsychje> this wiki has been renewed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<marcoagpinto> I have release an update of my PhD project tool :)
<marcoagpinto> I sent it to the supervisors
<marcoagpinto> ~3-5 minutes faster processing
<marcoagpinto> ~3-5 minutes on the Celeron dual-core laptop... I wonder how much in mum's i7 quad-core :)
<oer> with kernel options: noibrs noibpb nopti nospectre_v2 nospectre_v1 l1tf=off nospec_store_bypass_disable no_stf_barrier .... 20 seconds
<marcoagpinto> what?
<oer> :-D
<oer> all those crippling patches ..
<marcoagpinto> anyway, some crazy things were going on my mind, so I decided to release an update :)
<marcoagpinto> sorry for sharing
<oer> good to see you made progress
<marcoagpinto> I created some "common procedures" which are functions included in my programs... in a simple way, I now have an include file with functions to be used all over my projects :)
<marcoagpinto> this way I have them all in one file and it is easier to improve
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-09-08
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE: Hello, my dear beloved brother!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> is 18.04.3 out?
<marcoagpinto> someone said he was using it
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | marcoagpinto
<ubot5> marcoagpinto: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: will "software update" update from .2 to .3 automatically?
<lotuspsychje> yes marcoagpinto always keep your system up to date
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh... cool... thanks
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> tomorrow I will turn on the 14'' laptop to upgrade
<marcoagpinto> (it is where I have my VMs)
<marcoagpinto> anyway, Thunderbird 68 x64 is out for Windows :)
<marcoagpinto> last night I was annoying the guy in charge and he released a x64 version
<marcoagpinto> I can be an annoying cola demon sometimes
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lotuspsychje> added bug #1843152 to discuss team
<ubot5> bug 1843152 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Panic with linux kernel 4.15.0-60 possibly related to network subsystem" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1843152
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj: Hello! >:)
<BluesKaj> hey marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> 19.10 is due next month!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> then, 20.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> been testing 19.10 here for months
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> good to know
<BluesKaj> kde/plasma DE
<marcoagpinto> I basically use Ubuntu to compile my Proofing Tool GUI tool
<lotuspsychje> !info mate-optimus
<ubot5> mate-optimus (source: mate-optimus): MATE Desktop applet for controlling NVIDIA Optimus graphics cards. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.04.0-1 (bionic), package size 8 kB, installed size 33 kB
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-08-31
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<Maik> good morning
<Bashing-om> UWN: issue 646 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue646 :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-09-01
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<akem> Heya lotuspsychje.
<lotuspsychje> hey akem
<akem> You're up very early.
<akem> I didn't get to sleep yet here :P
<akem> I was printing some 3D stuff. Thoses machines are amazing, very high quality with filament printing.
<akem> https://imgur.com/a/BDbj9Tj
<sarnold> wow, consumer 3d printing has come a loooong way
<akem> 9h to print this buddhaminator :P
<lotuspsychje> you own one akem ?
<akem> lotuspsychje, Yes, Creality Ender 3.
<lotuspsychje> akem: and you control it with blender?
<lotuspsychje> or its not on linux?
<akem> lotuspsychje, Yes, i printed some things that i modeled myself with Blender, i know and use Blender since the 2000s. But this stuff i downloaded on Thingiverse.
<akem> I don't control it with Blender, i print from an SD card.
<lotuspsychje> so you dont need extra software?
<akem> I use Ultimaker, to convert the .stl model from Blender to .gcode that the printer can handle, it defines how the models needs to be printed, the resolution or infill etc.
<akem> I got the Linux version ofc.
<akem> So i put that on the SD card, and the printer has a little screen where you can select the file on the SD card to print it.
<lotuspsychje> ultimaker, never heared of it tnx
<akem> Ultimaker Cura.
<akem> It works for a lot of printers.
<akem> Not sure if it is open source tho, i downloaded a binary.
<lotuspsychje> cura - GUI G-code generator for 3D printers
<lotuspsychje> prusa-slicer - G-code generator for 3D printers
<lotuspsychje> slic3r - G-code generator for 3D printers
<lotuspsychje> slic3r-prusa - Transitional package for prusa-slicer
<lotuspsychje> apt cache on fossa
<lotuspsychje> a bunch of snaps too
<akem> The "slicer" as they call it is open source, but the app maybe not.
<akem> Yeah.
<akem> I didn't look for other slicers, since this one worked fine and has so much options...
<lotuspsychje> nice to know!
<akem> People are doing all sort of crazy things with 3D printers, ball jointed dolls, robots, supports/stands, and there is also elastic filament now, its like rubber.
<akem> Cool technology.
<akem> The resolution is better than i expected.
<lotuspsychje> lovely
<lotuspsychje> now make us a tux doll lol
<akem> Hehe yeah good idea, i don't have any penguin figure at home :)
<sarnold> elastic filiment? wow
<akem> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hre3UdoxbE0 yeah :P
<akem> I didn't try it yet. Just regular one, i just had the printer few weeks ago.
<Maik> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<marcoagpinto> hello
<oerheks> anyone can publish a snap ... https://snapcraft.io/fuckerrbody ... disguisting.
<daftykins> hmm this happened once before in the normal packages, no?
<oerheks> No idea about that.
<oerheks> This is just digital trash.
<Ussat> and people why I think snaps are a crappy idea
<oerheks> Snaps are oke, but the amount of hello world snaps is silly
<oerheks> and this trash.
<daftykins> a long time ago, a client's kid said his friend was super smart and had made a web browser on Apple devices
<daftykins> i said umm no, Apple (at that time) did not allow any other browsers, it would have just been an app he made that contained a Safari frame within it
<daftykins> kid was too young to understand though, so i had to just smile away :)
<Ussat> snaps, IMHO, are total shit storms. I totally rip them out on my server instyalls. They have zero place on servers
<Ussat> and the fact that they update, wheneverthefuktheywant is stoopid
<oerheks> then you have no livepatch either.
<Ussat> NOpe, I dont use livepatch
<Ussat> all my systems have maint windows
